# Fassone:"Lavoriamo per restituire il prestito prima della scadenza".



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

*Fassone:"Lavoriamo per restituire il prestito prima della scadenza".*

Marco Fassone intervistato in esclusiva dal Guardian. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Sono entrato nel progetto con qualche dubbio, all'inizio. Volevo capire bene la loro visione. Poi ho iniziato a capirla. E' un progetto molto emozionante. Probabilmente siamo il club più internazionale d'Italia. Siamo contenti di essere in Europa League e per noi sarà una priorità. Ma la casa del Milan deve essere la Champions. L'obiettivo è quello di essere costantemente in Champions nei prossimi anni. L'ingresso in Champions è l'obiettivo minimo per questa stagione. Il Milan è un gigante che ha dormito per 2-3 anni. Come una Ferrari lasciata in garage. Stiamo lavorando per rimborsare il prestito ad Elliott e lo faremo molto presto. Forse all'inizio del 2018. Il livello di interesse del Milan sui 120 milioni è ovviamente alto ma non è temibile. Nel caso peggiore, Elliott diventerà proprietario del Milan ad ottobre del prossimo anno. Ma questo è solo l'ipotesi peggiore. Ed il futuro del Milan non è nella nebbia. Al 99% andremo avanti con Yonghong Li. Ma nel peggiore dei casi, come detto, c'è Elliott che potrebbe mantenere il Milan e poi rivenderlo. Per la qualificazione alla Champions ho un piano A ed un piano B. Se non ci qualificheremo le spese per il prossimo mercato non potranno essere alto e potremmo vendere uno dei nostri migliori elementi. Ma anche se non entreremo in Champions il club è protetto. Per quest'anno e per l'anno prossimo abbiamo messo in conto perdite più alte. L'acquisto del Milan è stato il più costoso della storia del calcio, dopo quello per il Manchester. La speranza è che nel giro di 2-3 anni massimo il club valga il doppio rispetto a quanto è stato pagato. All'inizio i tifosi si chiedessero chi fossero questi ragazzi cinesi, ma ora conoscono tutti. A Crotone molti tifosi del Milan hanno voluto fare foto con Han Li. Yonghong Li non è venuto qui per fare delle speculazioni. E' arrivato per rendere il club nuovamente competitivo. E sta investendo i suoi soldi. Con Mirabelli abbiamo deciso di fare una grande rivoluzione della rosa in questa stagione. L'anno prossimo saremo in grado di cambiare 2 o 3 giocatori che magari non hanno reso secondo le aspettative. Questo secondo noi è un rischio calcolato".


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone intervistato in esclusiva dal Guardian. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Sono entrato nel progetto con qualche dubbio, all'inizio. Volevo capire bene la loro visione. Poi ho iniziato a capirla. E' un progetto molto emozionante. Probabilmente siamo il club più internazionale d'Italia. Siamo contenti di essere in Europa League e per noi sarà una priorità. Ma la casa del Milan deve essere la Champions. L'obiettivo è quello di essere costantemente in Champions nei prossimi anni. L'ingresso in Champions è l'obiettivo minimo per questa stagione. Il Milan è un gigante che ha dormito per 2-3 anni. Come una Ferrari lasciata in garage. Stiamo lavorando per rimborsare il prestito ad Elliott e lo faremo molto presto. Forse all'inizio del 2018. Il livello di interesse del Milan sui 120 milioni è ovviamente alto ma non è temibile. Nel caso peggiore, Elliott diventerà proprietario del Milan ad ottobre del prossimo anno. Ma questo è solo l'ipotesi peggiore. Ed il futuro del Milan non è nella nebbia. Al 99% andremo avanti con Yonghong Li. Ma nel peggiore dei casi, come detto, c'è Elliott che potrebbe mantenere il Milan e poi rivenderlo. Per la qualificazione alla Champions ho un piano A ed un piano B. Se non ci qualificheremo le spese per il prossimo mercato non potranno essere alto e *potremmo vendere uno dei nostri migliori elementi.* Ma anche se non entreremo in Champions il club è protetto".
> 
> 
> In aggiornamento



parole che fanno male..


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone intervistato in esclusiva dal Guardian. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Sono entrato nel progetto con qualche dubbio, all'inizio. Volevo capire bene la loro visione. Poi ho iniziato a capirla. E' un progetto molto emozionante. Probabilmente siamo il club più internazionale d'Italia. Siamo contenti di essere in Europa League e per noi sarà una priorità. Ma la casa del Milan deve essere la Champions. L'obiettivo è quello di essere costantemente in Champions nei prossimi anni. L'ingresso in Champions è l'obiettivo minimo per questa stagione. Il Milan è un gigante che ha dormito per 2-3 anni. Come una Ferrari lasciata in garage. Stiamo lavorando per rimborsare il prestito ad Elliott e lo faremo molto presto. Forse all'inizio del 2018. Il livello di interesse del Milan sui 120 milioni è ovviamente alto ma non è temibile. Nel caso peggiore, Elliott diventerà proprietario del Milan ad ottobre del prossimo anno. Ma questo è solo l'ipotesi peggiore. Ed il futuro del Milan non è nella nebbia. Al 99% andremo avanti con Yonghong Li. Ma nel peggiore dei casi, come detto, c'è Elliott che potrebbe mantenere il Milan e poi rivenderlo. Per la qualificazione alla Champions ho un piano A ed un piano B. Se non ci qualificheremo le spese per il prossimo mercato non potranno essere alto e potremmo vendere uno dei nostri migliori elementi. Ma anche se non entreremo in Champions il club è protetto. Per quest'anno e per l'anno prossimo abbiamo messo in conto perdite più alte. L'acquisto del Milan è stato il più costoso della storia del calcio, dopo quello per il Manchester. La speranza è che nel giro di 2-3 anni massimo il club valga il doppio rispetto a quanto è stato pagato. All'inizio i tifosi si chiedessero chi fossero questi ragazzi cinesi, ma ora conoscono tutti. A Crotone molti tifosi del Milan hanno voluto fare foto con Han Li. Yonghong Li non è venuto qui per fare delle speculazioni. E' arrivato per rendere il club nuovamente competitivo. E sta investendo i suoi soldi. Con Mirabelli abbiamo deciso di fare una grande rivoluzione della rosa in questa stagione. L'anno prossimo saremo in grado di cambiare 2 o 3 giocatori che magari non hanno reso secondo le aspettative. Questo secondo noi è un rischio calcolato".




Intervista completa


----------



## 7vinte (27 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> parole che fanno male..



Ci qualificheremo tranquilli


----------



## krull (27 Agosto 2017)

Puoi chiudere la mia [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]. 
Come preventivabile il rinnovo a Donnarumma é il famoso paracadute.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Agosto 2017)

Bella roba proprio.
Ha confermato la cessione di Gigio l'anno prossimo praticamente.

Che poi "L'ingresso in Champions è l'obiettivo minimo per questa stagione".

Ma non si rendono conto che per essere obiettivo minimo vuol dire che la squadra deve essere largamente più forte di almeno 2 delle dirette concorrenti?
Mah.


----------



## AllanX (27 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone intervistato in esclusiva dal Guardian. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Sono entrato nel progetto con qualche dubbio, all'inizio. Volevo capire bene la loro visione. Poi ho iniziato a capirla. E' un progetto molto emozionante. Probabilmente siamo il club più internazionale d'Italia. Siamo contenti di essere in Europa League e per noi sarà una priorità. Ma la casa del Milan deve essere la Champions. L'obiettivo è quello di essere costantemente in Champions nei prossimi anni. L'ingresso in Champions è l'obiettivo minimo per questa stagione. Il Milan è un gigante che ha dormito per 2-3 anni. Come una Ferrari lasciata in garage. Stiamo lavorando per rimborsare il prestito ad Elliott e lo faremo molto presto. Forse all'inizio del 2018. Il livello di interesse del Milan sui 120 milioni è ovviamente alto ma non è temibile. Nel caso peggiore, Elliott diventerà proprietario del Milan ad ottobre del prossimo anno. Ma questo è solo l'ipotesi peggiore. Ed il futuro del Milan non è nella nebbia. Al 99% andremo avanti con Yonghong Li. Ma nel peggiore dei casi, come detto, c'è Elliott che potrebbe mantenere il Milan e poi rivenderlo. Per la qualificazione alla Champions ho un piano A ed un piano B. Se non ci qualificheremo le spese per il prossimo mercato non potranno essere alto e potremmo vendere uno dei nostri migliori elementi. Ma anche se non entreremo in Champions il club è protetto".
> 
> 
> In aggiornamento


Parole tutt'altro che entusiasmanti. Lasciano presagire che Yong é davvero da solo in questa impresa


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone intervistato in esclusiva dal Guardian. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Sono entrato nel progetto con qualche dubbio, all'inizio. Volevo capire bene la loro visione. Poi ho iniziato a capirla. E' un progetto molto emozionante. Probabilmente siamo il club più internazionale d'Italia. Siamo contenti di essere in Europa League e per noi sarà una priorità. Ma la casa del Milan deve essere la Champions. L'obiettivo è quello di essere costantemente in Champions nei prossimi anni. L'ingresso in Champions è l'obiettivo minimo per questa stagione. Il Milan è un gigante che ha dormito per 2-3 anni. Come una Ferrari lasciata in garage. Stiamo lavorando per rimborsare il prestito ad Elliott e lo faremo molto presto. Forse all'inizio del 2018. Il livello di interesse del Milan sui 120 milioni è ovviamente alto ma non è temibile. Nel caso peggiore, Elliott diventerà proprietario del Milan ad ottobre del prossimo anno. Ma questo è solo l'ipotesi peggiore. Ed il futuro del Milan non è nella nebbia. Al 99% andremo avanti con Yonghong Li. Ma nel peggiore dei casi, come detto, c'è Elliott che potrebbe mantenere il Milan e poi rivenderlo. Per la qualificazione alla Champions ho un piano A ed un piano B. Se non ci qualificheremo le spese per il prossimo mercato non potranno essere alto e potremmo vendere uno dei nostri migliori elementi. Ma anche se non entreremo in Champions il club è protetto. Per quest'anno e per l'anno prossimo abbiamo messo in conto perdite più alte. L'acquisto del Milan è stato il più costoso della storia del calcio, dopo quello per il Manchester. La speranza è che nel giro di 2-3 anni massimo il club valga il doppio rispetto a quanto è stato pagato. All'inizio i tifosi si chiedessero chi fossero questi ragazzi cinesi, ma ora conoscono tutti. A Crotone molti tifosi del Milan hanno voluto fare foto con Han Li. Yonghong Li non è venuto qui per fare delle speculazioni. E' arrivato per rendere il club nuovamente competitivo. E sta investendo i suoi soldi. Con Mirabelli abbiamo deciso di fare una grande rivoluzione della rosa in questa stagione. L'anno prossimo saremo in grado di cambiare 2 o 3 giocatori che magari non hanno reso secondo le aspettative. Questo secondo noi è un rischio calcolato".



up


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone intervistato in esclusiva dal Guardian. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Sono entrato nel progetto con qualche dubbio, all'inizio. Volevo capire bene la loro visione. Poi ho iniziato a capirla. E' un progetto molto emozionante. Probabilmente siamo il club più internazionale d'Italia. Siamo contenti di essere in Europa League e per noi sarà una priorità. Ma la casa del Milan deve essere la Champions. L'obiettivo è quello di essere costantemente in Champions nei prossimi anni. L'ingresso in Champions è l'obiettivo minimo per questa stagione. Il Milan è un gigante che ha dormito per 2-3 anni. Come una Ferrari lasciata in garage. Stiamo lavorando per rimborsare il prestito ad Elliott e lo faremo molto presto. Forse all'inizio del 2018. Il livello di interesse del Milan sui 120 milioni è ovviamente alto ma non è temibile. Nel caso peggiore, Elliott diventerà proprietario del Milan ad ottobre del prossimo anno. Ma questo è solo l'ipotesi peggiore. Ed il futuro del Milan non è nella nebbia. Al 99% andremo avanti con Yonghong Li. Ma nel peggiore dei casi, come detto, c'è Elliott che potrebbe mantenere il Milan e poi rivenderlo. Per la qualificazione alla Champions ho un piano A ed un piano B. Se non ci qualificheremo le spese per il prossimo mercato non potranno essere alto e potremmo vendere uno dei nostri migliori elementi. Ma anche se non entreremo in Champions il club è protetto. Per quest'anno e per l'anno prossimo abbiamo messo in conto perdite più alte. L'acquisto del Milan è stato il più costoso della storia del calcio, dopo quello per il Manchester. La speranza è che nel giro di 2-3 anni massimo il club valga il doppio rispetto a quanto è stato pagato. All'inizio i tifosi si chiedessero chi fossero questi ragazzi cinesi, ma ora conoscono tutti. A Crotone molti tifosi del Milan hanno voluto fare foto con Han Li. Yonghong Li non è venuto qui per fare delle speculazioni. E' arrivato per rendere il club nuovamente competitivo. E sta investendo i suoi soldi. Con Mirabelli abbiamo deciso di fare una grande rivoluzione della rosa in questa stagione. L'anno prossimo saremo in grado di cambiare 2 o 3 giocatori che magari non hanno reso secondo le aspettative. Questo secondo noi è un rischio calcolato".



Preoccupante.

Se non facciamo altri 2 colpi, minimo 1 (ala sinistra) e un gioco d'azzardo molto pericoloso, visto le conseguenze. Le altre sono ben attrezzate e se l'Inter prende Keita sono guai per noi. Ad oggi tra noi, Roma e Inter siamo piu o meno al 33% ciascuna.

Se poi dopo questa stagione ci tocca vendere uno dei migliori con poca disponibilita per altri giocatori nel 2018 allora una qualificazione Champions nel 18/19 diventa un miraggio.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

Dopo queste parole, non voglio e non posso credere che il mercato sia chiuso.

La qualificazione alla Champions, ad oggi, è tutt'altro che scontata.


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone intervistato in esclusiva dal Guardian. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Sono entrato nel progetto con qualche dubbio, all'inizio. Volevo capire bene la loro visione. Poi ho iniziato a capirla. E' un progetto molto emozionante. Probabilmente siamo il club più internazionale d'Italia. Siamo contenti di essere in Europa League e per noi sarà una priorità. Ma la casa del Milan deve essere la Champions. L'obiettivo è quello di essere costantemente in Champions nei prossimi anni. L'ingresso in Champions è l'obiettivo minimo per questa stagione. Il Milan è un gigante che ha dormito per 2-3 anni. Come una Ferrari lasciata in garage. Stiamo lavorando per rimborsare il prestito ad Elliott e lo faremo molto presto. Forse all'inizio del 2018. Il livello di interesse del Milan sui 120 milioni è ovviamente alto ma non è temibile. Nel caso peggiore, Elliott diventerà proprietario del Milan ad ottobre del prossimo anno. Ma questo è solo l'ipotesi peggiore. Ed il futuro del Milan non è nella nebbia. Al 99% andremo avanti con Yonghong Li. Ma nel peggiore dei casi, come detto, c'è Elliott che potrebbe mantenere il Milan e poi rivenderlo. Per la qualificazione alla Champions ho un piano A ed un piano B. Se non ci qualificheremo le spese per il prossimo mercato non potranno essere alto e potremmo vendere uno dei nostri migliori elementi. Ma anche se non entreremo in Champions il club è protetto. Per quest'anno e per l'anno prossimo abbiamo messo in conto perdite più alte. L'acquisto del Milan è stato il più costoso della storia del calcio, dopo quello per il Manchester. La speranza è che nel giro di 2-3 anni massimo il club valga il doppio rispetto a quanto è stato pagato. All'inizio i tifosi si chiedessero chi fossero questi ragazzi cinesi, ma ora conoscono tutti. A Crotone molti tifosi del Milan hanno voluto fare foto con Han Li. Yonghong Li non è venuto qui per fare delle speculazioni. E' arrivato per rendere il club nuovamente competitivo. E sta investendo i suoi soldi. Con Mirabelli abbiamo deciso di fare una grande rivoluzione della rosa in questa stagione. L'anno prossimo saremo in grado di cambiare 2 o 3 giocatori che magari non hanno reso secondo le aspettative. Questo secondo noi è un rischio calcolato".



Molto preoccupante, soprattutto la parte su Elliott. Male male...


----------



## Andre96 (27 Agosto 2017)

E con che faccia presentano il business plan alla UEFA? Quelli obiettivi sono improponibili se l'anno prossimo non fai mercato. Va beh...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Agosto 2017)

Non capisco la censura, assurdo. Comunque riformulo il mio pensiero:
Mi è sembrata un'intervista che più sincera e trasparente non si può! Da apprezzare.
E non dovete necessariamente concentrarvi SOLO sui passaggi pessimisti, d'altronde ha detto che contano di pagare tutto per inizio anno prossimo, meglio di cosi!!! Staremo a vedere...
In ogni caso non mi sembra una tragedia nemmeno essere rivenduti: sicuramente si affacceranno individui anche prima interessati ma che non volevano sottostare alle assurde richieste di Berlusconi.
Ultimo ma non ultimo forse stiamo sottovalutando un pochino la nostra squadra e sopravvalutando le concorrenti...ma anche qua, staremo a vedere


----------



## ildemone85 (27 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone intervistato in esclusiva dal Guardian. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Sono entrato nel progetto con qualche dubbio, all'inizio. Volevo capire bene la loro visione. Poi ho iniziato a capirla. E' un progetto molto emozionante. Probabilmente siamo il club più internazionale d'Italia. Siamo contenti di essere in Europa League e per noi sarà una priorità. Ma la casa del Milan deve essere la Champions. L'obiettivo è quello di essere costantemente in Champions nei prossimi anni. L'ingresso in Champions è l'obiettivo minimo per questa stagione. Il Milan è un gigante che ha dormito per 2-3 anni. Come una Ferrari lasciata in garage. Stiamo lavorando per rimborsare il prestito ad Elliott e lo faremo molto presto. Forse all'inizio del 2018. Il livello di interesse del Milan sui 120 milioni è ovviamente alto ma non è temibile. Nel caso peggiore, Elliott diventerà proprietario del Milan ad ottobre del prossimo anno. Ma questo è solo l'ipotesi peggiore. Ed il futuro del Milan non è nella nebbia. Al 99% andremo avanti con Yonghong Li. Ma nel peggiore dei casi, come detto, c'è Elliott che potrebbe mantenere il Milan e poi rivenderlo. Per la qualificazione alla Champions ho un piano A ed un piano B. Se non ci qualificheremo le spese per il prossimo mercato non potranno essere alto e potremmo vendere uno dei nostri migliori elementi. Ma anche se non entreremo in Champions il club è protetto. Per quest'anno e per l'anno prossimo abbiamo messo in conto perdite più alte. L'acquisto del Milan è stato il più costoso della storia del calcio, dopo quello per il Manchester. La speranza è che nel giro di 2-3 anni massimo il club valga il doppio rispetto a quanto è stato pagato. All'inizio i tifosi si chiedessero chi fossero questi ragazzi cinesi, ma ora conoscono tutti. A Crotone molti tifosi del Milan hanno voluto fare foto con Han Li. Yonghong Li non è venuto qui per fare delle speculazioni. E' arrivato per rendere il club nuovamente competitivo. E sta investendo i suoi soldi. Con Mirabelli abbiamo deciso di fare una grande rivoluzione della rosa in questa stagione. L'anno prossimo saremo in grado di cambiare 2 o 3 giocatori che magari non hanno reso secondo le aspettative. Questo secondo noi è un rischio calcolato".



mah, praticamente champions obbligatoria, altrimenti siamo finiti, non va bene cosi, non dobbiamo dipendere troppo da questa cosa.


----------



## Mic (27 Agosto 2017)

situazione tutt'altro che bella e oltretutto qualificazione tutt'altro che scontata


----------



## Wildbone (27 Agosto 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Bella roba proprio.
> Ha confermato la cessione di Gigio l'anno prossimo praticamente.
> 
> Che poi "L'ingresso in Champions è l'obiettivo minimo per questa stagione".
> ...



Il club si è tutelato nel caso non dovessimo entrare in Champions, come è giusto che sia. C'è un piano A e un piano B. Non cominciamo a dare di matto ad agosto, per favore.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone intervistato in esclusiva dal Guardian. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Sono entrato nel progetto con qualche dubbio, all'inizio. Volevo capire bene la loro visione. Poi ho iniziato a capirla. E' un progetto molto emozionante. Probabilmente siamo il club più internazionale d'Italia. Siamo contenti di essere in Europa League e per noi sarà una priorità. Ma la casa del Milan deve essere la Champions. L'obiettivo è quello di essere costantemente in Champions nei prossimi anni. L'ingresso in Champions è l'obiettivo minimo per questa stagione. Il Milan è un gigante che ha dormito per 2-3 anni. Come una Ferrari lasciata in garage. Stiamo lavorando per rimborsare il prestito ad Elliott e lo faremo molto presto. Forse all'inizio del 2018. Il livello di interesse del Milan sui 120 milioni è ovviamente alto ma non è temibile. Nel caso peggiore, Elliott diventerà proprietario del Milan ad ottobre del prossimo anno. Ma questo è solo l'ipotesi peggiore. Ed il futuro del Milan non è nella nebbia. Al 99% andremo avanti con Yonghong Li. Ma nel peggiore dei casi, come detto, c'è Elliott che potrebbe mantenere il Milan e poi rivenderlo. Per la qualificazione alla Champions ho un piano A ed un piano B. Se non ci qualificheremo le spese per il prossimo mercato non potranno essere alto e potremmo vendere uno dei nostri migliori elementi. Ma anche se non entreremo in Champions il club è protetto. Per quest'anno e per l'anno prossimo abbiamo messo in conto perdite più alte. L'acquisto del Milan è stato il più costoso della storia del calcio, dopo quello per il Manchester. La speranza è che nel giro di 2-3 anni massimo il club valga il doppio rispetto a quanto è stato pagato. All'inizio i tifosi si chiedessero chi fossero questi ragazzi cinesi, ma ora conoscono tutti. A Crotone molti tifosi del Milan hanno voluto fare foto con Han Li. Yonghong Li non è venuto qui per fare delle speculazioni. E' arrivato per rendere il club nuovamente competitivo. E sta investendo i suoi soldi. Con Mirabelli abbiamo deciso di fare una grande rivoluzione della rosa in questa stagione. L'anno prossimo saremo in grado di cambiare 2 o 3 giocatori che magari non hanno reso secondo le aspettative. Questo secondo noi è un rischio calcolato".



Apprezzo moltissimo la sincerità.

Sappiamo esattamente cosa ci aspetta, in un caso o nell'altro. Non come i farabutti precedenti che ci prendevano allegramente per il culo.

Unico appunto: la Champions è obbligatoria, quindi il mercato NON può finire così. Forza.


----------



## Schism75 (27 Agosto 2017)

Vabbeh che il piano B fosse la cessione di alcuni giocatori era chiaro.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (27 Agosto 2017)

Pensiamo a vincere, una partita dopo l'altra. Stasera sarà fondamentale mettere in saccoccia altri 3 punti, a fine campionato ogni singolo punto sarà essenziale. Le basi del progetto sono traballanti, è una scommessa da vincere. In ogni caso il Milan rimarrà il Milan e non ci sarà alcun fallimento, non ci resta che tifare. Preferisco rischiare che continuare come negli ultimi anni!


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Agosto 2017)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Pensiamo a vincere, una partita dopo l'altra. Stasera sarà fondamentale mettere in saccoccia altri 3 punti, a fine campionato ogni singolo punto sarà essenziale. Le basi del progetto sono traballanti, è una scommessa da vincere. In ogni caso il Milan rimarrà il Milan e non ci sarà alcun fallimento, non ci resta che tifare. Preferisco rischiare che continuare come negli ultimi anni!



Qui però si rischia davvero grosso eh...


----------



## VonVittel (27 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone intervistato in esclusiva dal Guardian. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Sono entrato nel progetto con qualche dubbio, all'inizio. Volevo capire bene la loro visione. Poi ho iniziato a capirla. E' un progetto molto emozionante. Probabilmente siamo il club più internazionale d'Italia. Siamo contenti di essere in Europa League e per noi sarà una priorità. Ma la casa del Milan deve essere la Champions. L'obiettivo è quello di essere costantemente in Champions nei prossimi anni. L'ingresso in Champions è l'obiettivo minimo per questa stagione. Il Milan è un gigante che ha dormito per 2-3 anni. Come una Ferrari lasciata in garage. Stiamo lavorando per rimborsare il prestito ad Elliott e lo faremo molto presto. Forse all'inizio del 2018. Il livello di interesse del Milan sui 120 milioni è ovviamente alto ma non è temibile. Nel caso peggiore, Elliott diventerà proprietario del Milan ad ottobre del prossimo anno. Ma questo è solo l'ipotesi peggiore. Ed il futuro del Milan non è nella nebbia. Al 99% andremo avanti con Yonghong Li. Ma nel peggiore dei casi, come detto, c'è Elliott che potrebbe mantenere il Milan e poi rivenderlo. Per la qualificazione alla Champions ho un piano A ed un piano B. Se non ci qualificheremo le spese per il prossimo mercato non potranno essere alto e potremmo vendere uno dei nostri migliori elementi. Ma anche se non entreremo in Champions il club è protetto. Per quest'anno e per l'anno prossimo abbiamo messo in conto perdite più alte. L'acquisto del Milan è stato il più costoso della storia del calcio, dopo quello per il Manchester. La speranza è che nel giro di 2-3 anni massimo il club valga il doppio rispetto a quanto è stato pagato. All'inizio i tifosi si chiedessero chi fossero questi ragazzi cinesi, ma ora conoscono tutti. A Crotone molti tifosi del Milan hanno voluto fare foto con Han Li. Yonghong Li non è venuto qui per fare delle speculazioni. E' arrivato per rendere il club nuovamente competitivo. E sta investendo i suoi soldi. Con Mirabelli abbiamo deciso di fare una grande rivoluzione della rosa in questa stagione. L'anno prossimo saremo in grado di cambiare 2 o 3 giocatori che magari non hanno reso secondo le aspettative. Questo secondo noi è un rischio calcolato".



Proprio perché la qualificazione in Champions è un obiettivo minimo, abbiamo l'obbligo di rinforzarci ancora. Ora come ora rischiamo grosso con la Rometta e l'Inter. Si devono dare una svegliata.


----------



## Schism75 (27 Agosto 2017)

Non mi è chiaro quando dice: "Con Mirabelli abbiamo deciso di fare una grande rivoluzione della rosa in questa stagione. L'anno prossimo saremo in grado di cambiare 2 o 3 giocatori che magari non hanno reso secondo le aspettative. "

Che significa esattamente? Che intervieni solo per sostituire quelli che hai comprato quest'anno, o che oltre ai nuovi ne puoi cambiare 2-3 vecchi? E sicuramente in questo momento il prossimo anno non te la cavi con 2-3 giocatori.

Vedremo.


----------



## Compix83 (27 Agosto 2017)

Secondo me è stato troppo sincero stavolta. Non ha alcun senso mettere questa pressione sulla piazza elencando le conseguenze (drammatiche) di una mancata qualificazione in Champions. 
È chiaro che vendendo uno dei nostri migliori elementi l'anno prossimo e con un mercato misero, la Champions diventerebbe utopia.


----------



## koti (27 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone intervistato in esclusiva dal Guardian. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Sono entrato nel progetto con qualche dubbio, all'inizio. Volevo capire bene la loro visione. Poi ho iniziato a capirla. E' un progetto molto emozionante. Probabilmente siamo il club più internazionale d'Italia. Siamo contenti di essere in Europa League e per noi sarà una priorità. Ma la casa del Milan deve essere la Champions. L'obiettivo è quello di essere costantemente in Champions nei prossimi anni. L'ingresso in Champions è l'obiettivo minimo per questa stagione. Il Milan è un gigante che ha dormito per 2-3 anni. Come una Ferrari lasciata in garage. Stiamo lavorando per rimborsare il prestito ad Elliott e lo faremo molto presto. Forse all'inizio del 2018. Il livello di interesse del Milan sui 120 milioni è ovviamente alto ma non è temibile. Nel caso peggiore, Elliott diventerà proprietario del Milan ad ottobre del prossimo anno. Ma questo è solo l'ipotesi peggiore. Ed il futuro del Milan non è nella nebbia. Al 99% andremo avanti con Yonghong Li. Ma nel peggiore dei casi, come detto, c'è Elliott che potrebbe mantenere il Milan e poi rivenderlo. Per la qualificazione alla Champions ho un piano A ed un piano B. Se non ci qualificheremo le spese per il prossimo mercato non potranno essere alto e potremmo vendere uno dei nostri migliori elementi. Ma anche se non entreremo in Champions il club è protetto. Per quest'anno e per l'anno prossimo abbiamo messo in conto perdite più alte. L'acquisto del Milan è stato il più costoso della storia del calcio, dopo quello per il Manchester. La speranza è che nel giro di 2-3 anni massimo il club valga il doppio rispetto a quanto è stato pagato. All'inizio i tifosi si chiedessero chi fossero questi ragazzi cinesi, ma ora conoscono tutti. A Crotone molti tifosi del Milan hanno voluto fare foto con Han Li. Yonghong Li non è venuto qui per fare delle speculazioni. E' arrivato per rendere il club nuovamente competitivo. E sta investendo i suoi soldi. Con Mirabelli abbiamo deciso di fare una grande rivoluzione della rosa in questa stagione. L'anno prossimo saremo in grado di cambiare 2 o 3 giocatori che magari non hanno reso secondo le aspettative. Questo secondo noi è un rischio calcolato".



Ha detto tutte cose che sapevamo, cosa vi aspettavate? Anzi mi ha un po rassicurato quando esclude disastri economici in caso di mancata qualificazione Champions e quando dice che lavorano per rimborsare il prestito già a inizio 2018.


----------



## Compix83 (27 Agosto 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Non mi è chiaro quando dice: "Con Mirabelli abbiamo deciso di fare una grande rivoluzione della rosa in questa stagione. L'anno prossimo saremo in grado di cambiare 2 o 3 giocatori che magari non hanno reso secondo le aspettative. "
> 
> Che significa esattamente? Che intervieni solo per sostituire quelli che hai comprato quest'anno, o che oltre ai nuovi ne puoi cambiare 2-3 vecchi? E sicuramente in questo momento il prossimo anno non te la cavi con 2-3 giocatori.
> 
> Vedremo.



Credo si riferisse indifferentemente ai nuovi e ai vecchi che hanno deciso di confermare.


----------



## Wildbone (27 Agosto 2017)

A me sembra che, comunque vada, il Milan ha le chiappe parate. Li cercherà di portare il valore del Milan al doppio, triplo di oggi, e lo farà con aumenti di capitale importanti nei prossimi anni. Perchè, come dice Fassone, il bilancio sarà ovviamente in rosso per i prossimi anni, mentre il valore del club aumenterà esponenzialmente sia per il valore della rosa che per gli investimenti interni ed esteri. Bisogna avere fiducia. Non si può costruire un top club in 3 mesi. Ci sono dei passi da fare. Entrare in Champions è chiaramente uno svincolo importante, fondamentale, ma l'arrembaggio di Li non finirà nel caso non dovessimo farcela. E, se non dovessimo farcela davvero, finiremo nelle mani di un fondo che ha solo l'interesse di non svalutarci e rivenderci al miglior offerente (per un prezzo che attirerà gente sicuramente piena di soldi e pronta a rilanciarci ulteriormente).


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## hiei87 (27 Agosto 2017)

Ha confermato quello che ci si aspettava. Hanno fatto un azzardo, ma stanno rischiando grosso. Se fai l'azzardo, devi farlo fino in fondo. Questa è una squadra che non dà grandi garanzie di arrivare tra le prime quattro. I rischi che il progetto si sgonfi dopo 12 mesi sono grossi...


----------



## Carlino (27 Agosto 2017)

Qua dopo Agosto si è messa malissimo.
Se non entriamo in CL e in Cina non sbloccano gli sponsor ci sarà un ridimensionamento totale temo


----------



## goleador 70 (27 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Qui però si rischia davvero grosso eh...



Apparte che ha detto che molto probabilmente a gennaio salderanno il debito con Elliott 
E nella peggiore delle ipotesi si passa ad Elliott con una squadra rinforzata che non farà fatica a vendere il Milan per circa 300 milioni ad acquirenti seri


----------



## Wildbone (27 Agosto 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Non mi è chiaro quando dice: "Con Mirabelli abbiamo deciso di fare una grande rivoluzione della rosa in questa stagione. L'anno prossimo saremo in grado di cambiare 2 o 3 giocatori che magari non hanno reso secondo le aspettative. "
> 
> Che significa esattamente? Che intervieni solo per sostituire quelli che hai comprato quest'anno, o che oltre ai nuovi ne puoi cambiare 2-3 vecchi? E sicuramente in questo momento il prossimo anno non te la cavi con 2-3 giocatori.
> 
> Vedremo.



Chiaramente parla della rosa titolare, dove effettivamente abbiamo bisogno di pochi innesti mirati (attaccante, esterno e forse mezzala). Titolari, ripeto. Se Calhanoglu non rende, può essere venduto tranquillamente. Lo stesso vale per chiunque altro. Giusto così. DI certo il prossimo anno non dobbiamo comprare altri 11 giocatori, e potremmo permetterci di spendere meno della metà di quest'anno per rifare la panchina.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone intervistato in esclusiva dal Guardian. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Sono entrato nel progetto con qualche dubbio, all'inizio. Volevo capire bene la loro visione. Poi ho iniziato a capirla. E' un progetto molto emozionante. Probabilmente siamo il club più internazionale d'Italia. Siamo contenti di essere in Europa League e per noi sarà una priorità. Ma la casa del Milan deve essere la Champions. L'obiettivo è quello di essere costantemente in Champions nei prossimi anni. L'ingresso in Champions è l'obiettivo minimo per questa stagione. Il Milan è un gigante che ha dormito per 2-3 anni. Come una Ferrari lasciata in garage. Stiamo lavorando per rimborsare il prestito ad Elliott e lo faremo molto presto. Forse all'inizio del 2018. Il livello di interesse del Milan sui 120 milioni è ovviamente alto ma non è temibile. Nel caso peggiore, Elliott diventerà proprietario del Milan ad ottobre del prossimo anno. Ma questo è solo l'ipotesi peggiore. Ed il futuro del Milan non è nella nebbia. Al 99% andremo avanti con Yonghong Li. Ma nel peggiore dei casi, come detto, c'è Elliott che potrebbe mantenere il Milan e poi rivenderlo. Per la qualificazione alla Champions ho un piano A ed un piano B. Se non ci qualificheremo le spese per il prossimo mercato non potranno essere alto e potremmo vendere uno dei nostri migliori elementi. Ma anche se non entreremo in Champions il club è protetto. Per quest'anno e per l'anno prossimo abbiamo messo in conto perdite più alte. L'acquisto del Milan è stato il più costoso della storia del calcio, dopo quello per il Manchester. La speranza è che nel giro di 2-3 anni massimo il club valga il doppio rispetto a quanto è stato pagato. All'inizio i tifosi si chiedessero chi fossero questi ragazzi cinesi, ma ora conoscono tutti. A Crotone molti tifosi del Milan hanno voluto fare foto con Han Li. Yonghong Li non è venuto qui per fare delle speculazioni. E' arrivato per rendere il club nuovamente competitivo. E sta investendo i suoi soldi. Con Mirabelli abbiamo deciso di fare una grande rivoluzione della rosa in questa stagione. L'anno prossimo saremo in grado di cambiare 2 o 3 giocatori che magari non hanno reso secondo le aspettative. Questo secondo noi è un rischio calcolato".




Paradossalmente l'errore non è tanto il mercato fatto fino ad ora, ma aver deciso di continuare con Montella. E' una scommessa che non dovevamo correre. Ora serve necessariamente il top in avanti. Speriamo che tutto vada bene, ma Montella non mi convince per nulla.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Agosto 2017)

Spero che Yonghong Li rimanga, riesca a saldare il debito in tempo e porti grandi sponsor ed investitori con lui; ma se davvero non ci riuscisse sarebbe cosi male che il Milan passi ad Elliot? Io credo che loro non staranno fermi e renderanno la squadra competitiva in modo da aumentare il valore del club e da attirare potenziali aquirenti(e nonn credo lo vendano con un debito ancora), e ci guadagneranno almeno il doppio di quanto speso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2017)

Carlino ha scritto:


> Qua dopo Agosto si è messa malissimo.
> Se non entriamo in CL e in Cina non sbloccano gli sponsor ci sarà un ridimensionamento totale temo



Terrorismo psicologico , ha detto che a forse anticipiamo di 8 mesi la restituzione del prestito ma stai scrivendo l esatto contrario


----------



## fra29 (27 Agosto 2017)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Parole tutt'altro che entusiasmanti. Lasciano presagire che Yong é davvero da solo in questa impresa



Stessa sensazione.
Per quello per me è tutto fermo.
A luglio hanno avuto la certezza che i fondi dalla Cina non si sbloccheranno..


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Agosto 2017)

Basito dalla trasparenza, e dalla schiettezza delle parole di Fassone.

Meglio così che le prese per il sedere di anni e anni di quei due maledetti


----------



## Butcher (27 Agosto 2017)

Non molto bene...


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (27 Agosto 2017)

Compix83 ha scritto:


> Secondo me è stato troppo sincero stavolta. Non ha alcun senso mettere questa pressione sulla piazza elencando le conseguenze (drammatiche) di una mancata qualificazione in Champions.
> È chiaro che vendendo uno dei nostri migliori elementi l'anno prossimo e con un mercato misero, la Champions diventerebbe utopia.



Secondo quale logica? è quello che ha fatto l'Inter quest'anno, sbagliando gli acquisti lo scorso. E adesso la si considera una temibile avversaria. Noi siamo un anno indietro, come progetto rispetto ai nerazzurri e abbiamo giocatori che sono più certezze di quelle che aveva lo scorso anno l'Inter. A partire da Bonucci, Biglia, Rodriguez, Kessiè. Ed ad oggi allo stesso livello. 
Se non entrassimo in CL venderebbero Donnarumma? Qui lo si voleva vendere per quattro spiccioli. Impensabile raggiungere i livelli di Juventus e Napoli in solo anno, mi dispiace che molti dopo tutti i soldi spesi fossero convinti di questo.

La rosa non è perfetta, come non lo è quella di Roma e Inter. Sarebbe piaciuto anche a me tornare grandi dall'oggi al domani, ma non è possibile. Si odvrà ricostruire in maniera graduale, mal che vada cosa accadrebbe? Peggio degli ultimi anni di Galliani e Belusconi c'è la serie B, cosa impossibile. Meglio rischiare che rimanere nella mediocrità.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone intervistato in esclusiva dal Guardian. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Sono entrato nel progetto con qualche dubbio, all'inizio. Volevo capire bene la loro visione. Poi ho iniziato a capirla. E' un progetto molto emozionante. Probabilmente siamo il club più internazionale d'Italia. Siamo contenti di essere in Europa League e per noi sarà una priorità. Ma la casa del Milan deve essere la Champions. L'obiettivo è quello di essere costantemente in Champions nei prossimi anni. L'ingresso in Champions è l'obiettivo minimo per questa stagione. *Il Milan è un gigante che ha dormito per 2-3 anni. *Come una Ferrari lasciata in garage. Stiamo lavorando per rimborsare il prestito ad Elliott e lo faremo molto presto. Forse all'inizio del 2018. Il livello di interesse del Milan sui 120 milioni è ovviamente alto ma non è temibile. Nel caso peggiore, Elliott diventerà proprietario del Milan ad ottobre del prossimo anno. Ma questo è solo l'ipotesi peggiore. Ed il futuro del Milan non è nella nebbia. Al 99% andremo avanti con Yonghong Li. Ma nel peggiore dei casi, come detto, c'è Elliott che potrebbe mantenere il Milan e poi rivenderlo. Per la qualificazione alla Champions ho un piano A ed un piano B. Se non ci qualificheremo le spese per il prossimo mercato non potranno essere alto e potremmo vendere uno dei nostri migliori elementi. Ma anche se non entreremo in Champions il club è protetto. Per quest'anno e per l'anno prossimo abbiamo messo in conto perdite più alte. L'acquisto del Milan è stato il più costoso della storia del calcio, dopo quello per il Manchester. La speranza è che nel giro di 2-3 anni massimo il club valga il doppio rispetto a quanto è stato pagato. All'inizio i tifosi si chiedessero chi fossero questi ragazzi cinesi, ma ora conoscono tutti. A Crotone molti tifosi del Milan hanno voluto fare foto con Han Li. Yonghong Li non è venuto qui per fare delle speculazioni. E' arrivato per rendere il club nuovamente competitivo. E sta investendo i suoi soldi. Con Mirabelli abbiamo deciso di fare una grande rivoluzione della rosa in questa stagione. L'anno prossimo saremo in grado di cambiare 2 o 3 giocatori che magari non hanno reso secondo le aspettative. Questo secondo noi è un rischio calcolato".



Facciamo pure 5-6 anni, caro Fasso. Per il resto è un po' preoccupante la parte dove ammette che Yong è da solo in questa impresa. Onestamente a me finire nelle mani di Elliot farebbe tutt'altro che schifo e non è la prima volta che lo dico.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Agosto 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Facciamo pure 5-6 anni, caro Fasso. Per il resto è un po' preoccupante la parte dove ammette che Yong è da solo in questa impresa. Onestamente a me finire nelle mani di Elliot farebbe tutt'altro che schifo e non è la prima volta che lo dico.



Pure a me!! Sicuramente si riaffaccerebbero individui allettati dal blasone e dal nuovo asset tecnico, ma scoraggiati dalle assurde richieste di berlusconi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Agosto 2017)

Finalmente trasparenza, ma io di questi argomenti sono stufo. Voglio vedere il Milan giocare a calcio, basta fare i commercialisti o i contabili.
Dobbiamo dare il 100% per entrare in Champions League e basta.


----------



## goleador 70 (27 Agosto 2017)

Comunque sia nessuno è ancora riuscito a spiegarmi la presenza di Lu Bo nel CDA
Ma come può essere solo dai


----------



## Crox93 (27 Agosto 2017)

Capisco la preoccupazioni, il futuro può sembrare nero.
Ma Fassone è stato sincero, tutto qua.
Non tralasciamo volutamente la parte dove dice che si cercherà di estinguere il debito ad inizio anno.
Sanno cosa fanno, lasciamoli lavorare e speriamo vada tutto per il meglio


----------



## danjr (27 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone intervistato in esclusiva dal Guardian. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Sono entrato nel progetto con qualche dubbio, all'inizio. Volevo capire bene la loro visione. Poi ho iniziato a capirla. E' un progetto molto emozionante. Probabilmente siamo il club più internazionale d'Italia. Siamo contenti di essere in Europa League e per noi sarà una priorità. Ma la casa del Milan deve essere la Champions. L'obiettivo è quello di essere costantemente in Champions nei prossimi anni. L'ingresso in Champions è l'obiettivo minimo per questa stagione. Il Milan è un gigante che ha dormito per 2-3 anni. Come una Ferrari lasciata in garage. Stiamo lavorando per rimborsare il prestito ad Elliott e lo faremo molto presto. Forse all'inizio del 2018. Il livello di interesse del Milan sui 120 milioni è ovviamente alto ma non è temibile. Nel caso peggiore, Elliott diventerà proprietario del Milan ad ottobre del prossimo anno. Ma questo è solo l'ipotesi peggiore. Ed il futuro del Milan non è nella nebbia. Al 99% andremo avanti con Yonghong Li. Ma nel peggiore dei casi, come detto, c'è Elliott che potrebbe mantenere il Milan e poi rivenderlo. Per la qualificazione alla Champions ho un piano A ed un piano B. Se non ci qualificheremo le spese per il prossimo mercato non potranno essere alto e potremmo vendere uno dei nostri migliori elementi. Ma anche se non entreremo in Champions il club è protetto. Per quest'anno e per l'anno prossimo abbiamo messo in conto perdite più alte. L'acquisto del Milan è stato il più costoso della storia del calcio, dopo quello per il Manchester. La speranza è che nel giro di 2-3 anni massimo il club valga il doppio rispetto a quanto è stato pagato. All'inizio i tifosi si chiedessero chi fossero questi ragazzi cinesi, ma ora conoscono tutti. A Crotone molti tifosi del Milan hanno voluto fare foto con Han Li. Yonghong Li non è venuto qui per fare delle speculazioni. E' arrivato per rendere il club nuovamente competitivo. E sta investendo i suoi soldi. Con Mirabelli abbiamo deciso di fare una grande rivoluzione della rosa in questa stagione. L'anno prossimo saremo in grado di cambiare 2 o 3 giocatori che magari non hanno reso secondo le aspettative. Questo secondo noi è un rischio calcolato".



Parole sincere e, in quanto tali, apprezzabilissime. Lì rimane un grande perché, comunque vada, ci lascia in mani sicure e sta rischiando personalmente. 
P.s. Non fossilizziamoci sul campionato, con girone di el che abbiamo, ci basta vincer 3/4 partite serie per essere in finale


----------



## Wildbone (27 Agosto 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Facciamo pure 5-6 anni, caro Fasso. Per il resto è un po' preoccupante la parte dove ammette che Yong è da solo in questa impresa. Onestamente a me finire nelle mani di Elliot farebbe tutt'altro che schifo e non è la prima volta che lo dico.



Fare schifo no, ma io - forse sarò esagerato - mi sto già affezionando al nuovo corso. A Fassone e Mirabelli, la coppia peggio assortita ma più solida presente nel calcio italiano. A Y Li e a H Li, due cinesoni tutti strani, tutti fusi; il presidente è quello che si veste male e guarda la partita sul tablet, di notte, con la famiglia. E anche di Montella, il quale mi piace moltissimo come uomo e come schiettezza, e anche come gioco che dà alle sue squadre. E, più in generale, mi sto affezionando al nuovo entusiasmo che si è creato attorno al mondo Milan. Non siamo una famiglia, ma poco ci manca. E con le famiglie si gioisce e si soffre, insieme.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Finalmente trasparenza, ma io di questi argomenti sono stufo. Voglio vedere il Milan giocare a calcio, basta fare i commercialisti o i contabili.
> Dobbiamo dare il 100% per entrare in Champions League e basta.



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Pure a me!! Sicuramente si riaffaccerebbero individui allettati dal blasone e dal nuovo asset tecnico, ma scoraggiati dalle assurde richieste di berlusconi



Cioè fammi capire , Fassone ti dice che restituiamo 8 mesi prima il debito . Poi gli fanno una domanda alla cazzum sul possibile peggior scenario e tutti state parlando di quello . 

Incredibile


----------



## Crox93 (27 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè fammi capire , Fassone ti dice che restituiamo 8 mesi prima il debito . Poi gli fanno una domanda alla cazzum sul possibile peggior scenario e tutti state parlando di quello .
> 
> Incredibile


.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Agosto 2017)

Comunque in un mese e mezzo sono riusciti a smorzare un entusiasmo che era alle stelle in modo assurdo..


----------



## Carlino (27 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè fammi capire , Fassone ti dice che restituiamo 8 mesi prima il debito . Poi gli fanno una domanda alla cazzum sul possibile peggior scenario e tutti state parlando di quello .
> 
> Incredibile



E il top player che aveva promesso dov'è?
Top player o 3 giocatori utili alla causa, io ne conto uno, di bassa lega fra l'altro.



Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Comunque in un mese e mezzo sono riusciti a smorzare un entusiasmo che era alle stelle in modo assurdo..



Esatto il brutto è questo


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (27 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè fammi capire , Fassone ti dice che restituiamo 8 mesi prima il debito . Poi gli fanno una domanda alla cazzum sul possibile peggior scenario e tutti state parlando di quello .
> 
> Incredibile



Quoto


----------



## fra29 (27 Agosto 2017)

Tutto ovviamente dipende dalle decisioni del governo cinese.
Comunque una roba non capisco proprio (al netto di un eventuale blocco a luglio da parte di Pechino), se il 4 posto è fondamentale per svoltare e dare un senso a tutto il progetto, perché si sono fermati sul più bello delegando a un testa a testa con la Roma il nostro futuro?
Perché?
Posso capire se a luglio hanno avuto conferma del blocco degli investimenti ma se così non fosse è assurdo sottovalutare questo aspetto..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Agosto 2017)

Sempre trasparente.

Non ci vedo niente di clamoroso nelle parole, è tutto normale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2017)

Carlino ha scritto:


> E il top player che aveva promesso dov'è?
> Top player o 3 giocatori utili alla causa, io ne conto uno, di bassa lega fra l'altro.



Io veramente non mi capacito , giuro sono sbigottito ... cosa pensi che io come tutti gli altri utenti non avessimo voluto in rosa Aguero o Costa ? Certo che si !!! Ma c'erano delle priorità è hanno deciso di spendere i soldi per 11 nuovi giocatori .

Io che sono vecchio e mi sono dovuto sorbire 10 anni di Galliani e Berlusconi in versione povera dopo 20 di gloria faccio i salti alti 2 metri a vedere quello che hanno fatto e non mi lamento se hanno deciso di non regalare 100 milioni a quell asino del Vigile urbano per Belotti .

La vita non insegna mai niente , MAI . Uno arriva da 10 anni di pane e cipolla poi la prima volta che esce a cena si lamenta perché la 20 portata della cena è senza un pizzico di sale .

Pace e amore fratello.


----------



## Wildbone (27 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Comunque in un mese e mezzo sono riusciti a smorzare un entusiasmo che era alle stelle in modo assurdo..



Per me, l'entusiasmo ve lo siete fatto smorzare voi, che avete creduto possibili cose evidentemente impossibili. 
Entusiasmo che poi, vorrei ricordare, è arrivato dopo mesi di "spenderemo 15 milioni" "spenderemo 100 milioni" "prenderemo 5 titolari" "mica possiamo rifare la squadra". Salvo poi ritrovarci con 11/11 nuovi in campo, lo stadio pieno ad agosto e tanti abbonamenti. Come si fa a perdere l'entusiasmo di fronte a queste cose, mi chiedo? Poi, per carità, se ti aspettavi 11 titolari perfetti e 6 panchinari di livello, problema tuo. Io ancora me la sogno di notte la formazione dell'anno scorso. Mi basta questo per svegliarmi e godere di brutto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Agosto 2017)

E' stato troppo onesto, mi spiace che ovviamente i media che ci andranno a nozze con certe dichiarazioni.


----------



## Boomer (27 Agosto 2017)

Se Donnarumma qualcuno lo compra a 75 80 ML a me va benissimo.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Per me, l'entusiasmo ve lo siete fatto smorzare voi, che avete creduto possibili cose evidentemente impossibili.
> Entusiasmo che poi, vorrei ricordare, è arrivato dopo mesi di "spenderemo 15 milioni" "spenderemo 100 milioni" "prenderemo 5 titolari" "mica possiamo rifare la squadra". Salvo poi ritrovarci con 11/11 nuovi in campo, lo stadio pieno ad agosto e tanti abbonamenti. Come si fa a perdere l'entusiasmo di fronte a queste cose, mi chiedo? Poi, per carità, se ti aspettavi 11 titolari perfetti e 6 panchinari di livello, problema tuo. Io ancora me la sogno di notte la formazione dell'anno scorso. Mi basta questo per svegliarmi e godere di brutto.



No aspetta un attimo. L'entusiasmo e le cose "impossibili", che per me poi sarebbero anche la mezzala e l'esterno forti, l'ha creato Fassone in primis facendo nomi che evidentemente non erano arrivabili..


----------



## Mario Massimo Perri (27 Agosto 2017)

Ciao ragazzi, sono dichiarazioni che seguono la falsariga intrapresa da Fassone e dal settore comunicazione del Milan, ovvero quella della trasparenza. Dire le cose come stanno significa fare bene il proprio lavoro e, soprattutto, essere sicuri di come lo si svolge.

Onestamente, credo sia davvero improbabile una non qualificazione alla prossima Champions League. Il mercato effettuato è stato chirurgico: abbiamo sostituito Abate con il miglior terzino destro italiano, Montolivo con il miglior regista della Serie A, De Sciglio con un signor calciatore dal piedino educato, Bertolacci con un calciatore del livello e delle potenzialità di Calhanoglu e Bacca con Kalinic, molto più funzionale rispetto al colombiano. Se a questi aggiungiamo Bonucci, Kessié (che, a mio avviso, potrà essere "storicizzato" come il migliore acquisto dell'intera Serie A) e André Silva, allora diventa davvero difficile pensare che il quarto posto non sia alla nostra portata.

Naturalmente, a parlare sarà il campo come sempre, ma la società ha fatto (e sta facendo) di tutto per creare i presupposti per (ri)aprire un ciclo vincente.


----------



## Victorss (27 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io veramente non mi capacito , giuro sono sbigottito ... cosa pensi che io come tutti gli altri utenti non avessimo voluto in rosa Aguero o Costa ? Certo che si !!! Ma c'erano delle priorità è hanno deciso di spendere i soldi per 11 nuovi giocatori .
> 
> Io che sono vecchio e mi sono dovuto sorbire 10 anni di Galliani e Berlusconi in versione povera dopo 20 di gloria faccio i salti alti 2 metri a vedere quello che hanno fatto e non mi lamento se hanno deciso di non regalare 100 milioni a quell asino del Vigile urbano per Belotti .
> 
> ...


Guarda Lollo.. sicuramente sarà colpa mia eh..ma questo forum in sti giorni è illeggibile.
È meno suscettibile e lamentosa la mia ragazza quando ha il ciclo.


----------



## fra29 (27 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io veramente non mi capacito , giuro sono sbigottito ... cosa pensi che io come tutti gli altri utenti non avessimo voluto in rosa Aguero o Costa ? Certo che si !!! Ma c'erano delle priorità è hanno deciso di spendere i soldi per 11 nuovi giocatori .
> 
> Io che sono vecchio e mi sono dovuto sorbire 10 anni di Galliani e Berlusconi in versione povera dopo 20 di gloria faccio i salti alti 2 metri a vedere quello che hanno fatto e non mi lamento se hanno deciso di non regalare 100 milioni a quell asino del Vigile urbano per Belotti .
> 
> ...



Nessuno voleva dare 100 mil a Cairo o strapagare Auba.
Semplicemente però avevano parlato di big / 2-3 acquisti.
È arrivato Kalinic. Punto.
La Rosa ad oggi è incompleta per tutti i moduli e questo è MOLTO rischioso nella corsa al quarto posto che plausibilmente sarà con la Roma (Inda tra Icardi, Perisic, Keita, Spalletti e senza EL la vedo in corsia di sorpasso).
Lo stesso quarto posto che è conditio sine qua non per mandare avanti a gonfie vele il progetto è non doverlo rivedere in itinere.
Fassone è sempre molto chiaro, se al 31/8 restiamo così dovrà spiegarci che è cambiato altrimenti l'ultimo mese l'ha fatto da Galliani.
E questo non sai quanto mi costa dirlo visto che stravedo per lui, per Mirabelli e i miei "grazie" per la liberazione da SB/AG saranno infiniti,,


----------



## neoxes (27 Agosto 2017)

Magari non è molto "intelligente" come dichiarazione, soprattutto sulle ipotesi pessimistiche, ma apprezzo la trasparenza e, del resto, erano cose che tutti immaginavamo quelle relative al peggiore scenario.

Unico appunto, se l'ingresso in CL è l'obiettivo MINIMO, allora bisogna fare altro sul mercato... E il tempo stringe.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (27 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io veramente non mi capacito , giuro sono sbigottito ... cosa pensi che io come tutti gli altri utenti non avessimo voluto in rosa Aguero o Costa ? Certo che si !!! Ma c'erano delle priorità è hanno deciso di spendere i soldi per 11 nuovi giocatori .
> 
> Io che sono vecchio e mi sono dovuto sorbire 10 anni di Galliani e Berlusconi in versione povera dopo 20 di gloria faccio i salti alti 2 metri a vedere quello che hanno fatto e non mi lamento se hanno deciso di non regalare 100 milioni a quell asino del Vigile urbano per Belotti .
> 
> ...



Amen
Se avessero speso un miliardo di euro, alcuni si lamenterebbero che non ne hanno spesi 2


----------



## Wildbone (27 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> No aspetta un attimo. L'entusiasmo e le cose "impossibili", che per me poi sarebbero anche la mezzala e l'esterno forti, l'ha creato Fassone in primis facendo nomi che evidentemente non erano arrivabili..



Ancora. Quella è una ciliegina in testa all'entusiasmo. Non può essere l'intero, la totalità, la pietra angolare del miracolo sportivo che è stato fatto. Per me, produrre entusiasmo solo di fronte a un top player è sbagliato, ingiusto, immotivato. 
I nomi sono stati fatti perchè effettivamente li abbiamo TRATTATI. Ma se tutte le trattative avessero una possibilità di successo del 100%, penso che saremmo di fronte a un mondo un po' differente. Continuare a fossilizzarsi su quelle parole, vi fa perdere di vista quello che abbiamo.


----------



## andrèsilva95 (27 Agosto 2017)

mi pare di capire che non siamo cosi "rich" come ci illudevamo di essere
molto perplesso... è vero il fatto che il debito ad Elliot sarà rimborsato... ma è anche vero che se non arrivassimo in champions il prossimo anno dovremmo vendere qualche giocatore importante per fare mercato, quindi aggiungere nuovi elementi cardini alla squadra.. 
non è che tutti quelli che di danno contro hanno un pò ragione ??


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone intervistato in esclusiva dal Guardian. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Sono entrato nel progetto con qualche dubbio, all'inizio. Volevo capire bene la loro visione. Poi ho iniziato a capirla. E' un progetto molto emozionante. Probabilmente siamo il club più internazionale d'Italia. Siamo contenti di essere in Europa League e per noi sarà una priorità. Ma la casa del Milan deve essere la Champions. L'obiettivo è quello di essere costantemente in Champions nei prossimi anni. L'ingresso in Champions è l'obiettivo minimo per questa stagione. Il Milan è un gigante che ha dormito per 2-3 anni. Come una Ferrari lasciata in garage. Stiamo lavorando per rimborsare il prestito ad Elliott e lo faremo molto presto. Forse all'inizio del 2018. Il livello di interesse del Milan sui 120 milioni è ovviamente alto ma non è temibile. Nel caso peggiore, Elliott diventerà proprietario del Milan ad ottobre del prossimo anno. Ma questo è solo l'ipotesi peggiore. Ed il futuro del Milan non è nella nebbia. Al 99% andremo avanti con Yonghong Li. Ma nel peggiore dei casi, come detto, c'è Elliott che potrebbe mantenere il Milan e poi rivenderlo. Per la qualificazione alla Champions ho un piano A ed un piano B. Se non ci qualificheremo le spese per il prossimo mercato non potranno essere alto e potremmo vendere uno dei nostri migliori elementi. Ma anche se non entreremo in Champions il club è protetto. Per quest'anno e per l'anno prossimo abbiamo messo in conto perdite più alte. L'acquisto del Milan è stato il più costoso della storia del calcio, dopo quello per il Manchester. La speranza è che nel giro di 2-3 anni massimo il club valga il doppio rispetto a quanto è stato pagato. All'inizio i tifosi si chiedessero chi fossero questi ragazzi cinesi, ma ora conoscono tutti. A Crotone molti tifosi del Milan hanno voluto fare foto con Han Li. Yonghong Li non è venuto qui per fare delle speculazioni. E' arrivato per rendere il club nuovamente competitivo. E sta investendo i suoi soldi. Con Mirabelli abbiamo deciso di fare una grande rivoluzione della rosa in questa stagione. L'anno prossimo saremo in grado di cambiare 2 o 3 giocatori che magari non hanno reso secondo le aspettative. Questo secondo noi è un rischio calcolato".



Tutto molto interessante ma per me sono discorsi che lasciano il tempo che trovano. L'unica cosa che volevo sentire è perché non è arrivata la ciliegina/ona/3 giocatori da 20 e cosa è successo da fine luglio in poi, e non ne ha parlato.


----------



## Boomer (27 Agosto 2017)

andrèsilva95 ha scritto:


> mi pare di capire che non siamo cosi "rich" come ci illudevamo di essere
> molto perplesso... è vero il fatto che il debito ad Elliot sarà rimborsato... ma è anche vero che se non arrivassimo in champions il prossimo anno dovremmo vendere qualche giocatore importante per fare mercato, quindi aggiungere nuovi elementi cardini alla squadra..
> non è che tutti quelli che di danno contro hanno un pò ragione ??



Si Fassone fa schifo. Ricordiamo la grande Juventus che ha venduto Pogba l'anno scorso e Vidal l'anno prima. Ripeto se dovessimo mancare la qualificazione e qualcuno venisse a comprare Gigio a 80 ML io non avrei qualcun problema a riguardo. E' un fenomeno ma il MIlan ha dimostrato di poter vincere anche con portieri medi/alti e non campionissimi.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Agosto 2017)

Leggo molto pessimismo sulla nostra entrata in CL... infondato.

Forse non abbiamo il miglior attacco, ma in Serie A abbiamo senza dubbio il miglior portiere, senza dubbio la miglior difesa, probabilmente il miglior centrocampo, attacco vero siamo dietro, ma nemmeno troppo con Suso Kalinic Jack.

Cacciate sto pessimismo dalle vostre menti, arriviamo secondi con sta squadra, se non si rompe nessuno, lo so, è una bella incognita, ma questo è.


----------



## krull (27 Agosto 2017)

Stavolta non capisco le polemiche. Fassone ha solo ribadito cose che ha giá detto tipo altre millemila volte solo che stavolta le ha dette in inglese . Il discorso sul passaggio eventuale ad Elliott è solo una risposta ad una domanda su una previsione di uno scenario altamente improbabile come oltretutto ha sottolineato. Inoltre se dice che si lavora per restituire con 8/10 mesi di anticipo il prestito ad Elliott come puó voler dire che Li è da solo? Le previsioni sul fatturato sono di circa 260 milioni quindi certamente quei soldi non li tireranno fuori da Milan e tantomeno li tirerà fuori Lí perché altrimenti il debito con Elliott nemmeno esisterebbe. Mi sembra ovvio che quei soldi arriveranno da investitori congelati e dormienti o dai ricavi di Mila China per il quale ancora credo dobbiamo capirne la enorme potenzialitá. Per il discorso di mancata qualificazione alla Champions credo che anche lí si riferiva al peggior scenario possibile e chiaramente non puó parlare di nuovi investitori citandoli o dando per fatto accordi che magari vanno ancora perfezionati. Anche il discorso sulla eventuale cessione di un giocatore é chiaramente riferita al peggior scenario possibile e comunque era lampante che una cessione illustre in questo caso sarebbe necessaria. Non mi sembra nulla di cui scandalizzarsi. Piú che altro viste le risposte di Fassone mi sembra che l'intervistatore abbia indirizzato quasi tutta l'intervista in un ottica di domande disfattiste e pessimista ma Fassone come sempre è stato pulito lineare e coerente in queste risposte su questioni societarie. Tranquillità. La parte più importante, ribadisco il mio pensiero, é l'affermazione di probabilità di estinzione anticipata del debito con enorme anticipo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè fammi capire , Fassone ti dice che restituiamo 8 mesi prima il debito . Poi gli fanno una domanda alla cazzum sul possibile peggior scenario e tutti state parlando di quello .
> 
> Incredibile



Leggi il mio intervento precedende e capirai come la penso. Per inciso avevo scritto la tua stessa cosa circa e sono stato censurato, poi ho riformulato il pensiero, vattelo a leggere


----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ancora. Quella è una ciliegina in testa all'entusiasmo. Non può essere l'intero, la totalità, la pietra angolare del miracolo sportivo che è stato fatto. Per me, produrre entusiasmo solo di fronte a un top player è sbagliato, ingiusto, immotivato.
> I nomi sono stati fatti perchè effettivamente li abbiamo TRATTATI. Ma se tutte le trattative avessero una possibilità di successo del 100%, penso che saremmo di fronte a un mondo un po' differente. Continuare a fossilizzarsi su quelle parole, vi fa perdere di vista quello che abbiamo.



Mi sembra di aver detto infatti che sarebbero bastati quei 2-3 colpi tra esterno e mezzala, che ancora al 27 di Agosto non sono arrivati, dopo tutto l'hype creato per il dopo 15 Agosto. È proprio quello che abbiamo che mi preoccupa: una rosa incompleta.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Agosto 2017)

Fino al closing ci stava, pure io ero catastrofico visto tutte le manfrine che hanno fatto con Mr Bee e soci, ma quando è stato ufficiale la dipartita di Berlusconi e Galliani sono rinato e ho un grande ottimismo.

Veramente sono perplesso. Qualunque cosa accada, sarà sempre meglio di prima, SEMPRE. Ad ora la squadra mi piace, non è perfetta, ma è ok.

Il quarto posto lo possiamo raggiungere. Sono convinto che delle 5 candidate ai primi 4 posti sarà la Roma quella più in difficoltà a competere, Di Francesco per me farà perdere parecchi punti all'inizio alla Roma. Credo sarà la rivale vera per la champion nel caso l'inter ingrani grazie a Spalletti e al fatto che ha solo il campionato.

Volete dirmi che questo Milan deve aver paura della Roma?

Sono convinto poi che qualcuna altro arriverà


----------



## James45 (27 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Comunque in un mese e mezzo sono riusciti a smorzare un entusiasmo che era alle stelle in modo assurdo..



Non capisco... io sono gasato come non mai. 
La squadra attuale può dare molto di più già con questo assetto, e con tutti i titolari in campo contemporaneamente mi sento di dire che potremo competere con qualsiasi squadra della serie A.
Ricordo che l'anno scorso abbiamo bastonato due volte la Juve con una squadretta da dopolavoro ferroviario.
E per me oggi i discorsi sul possibile mancato rientro del prestito a Eliot lasciano il tempo che trovano: sono invece contento nel vedere che i nostri dirigenti hanno previsto sia uno scenario ottimistico che uno pessimistico (la cui somma da un unico scenario realistico).
Oltretutto, come rimarcato in altri post, si parla di restituzione anticipata del debito a gennaio 2018.


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi non ha detto niente di nuovo, niente che non avessimo già capito, se non ci qualifichiamo alla prossima coppa campioni è palese che sarà un fallimento, che si bloccherà inevitabilmente il percorso di crescita. Un pò quello che di fatto è successo all'Inter quest'anno.


----------



## Gatto (27 Agosto 2017)

[MENTION=617]Gatto[/MENTION] ti è stato detto più volte di rispettare le idee altrui. Adesso basta.


----------



## Pit96 (27 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone intervistato in esclusiva dal Guardian. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Sono entrato nel progetto con qualche dubbio, all'inizio. Volevo capire bene la loro visione. Poi ho iniziato a capirla. E' un progetto molto emozionante. Probabilmente siamo il club più internazionale d'Italia. Siamo contenti di essere in Europa League e per noi sarà una priorità. Ma la casa del Milan deve essere la Champions. L'obiettivo è quello di essere costantemente in Champions nei prossimi anni. L'ingresso in Champions è l'obiettivo minimo per questa stagione. Il Milan è un gigante che ha dormito per 2-3 anni. Come una Ferrari lasciata in garage. Stiamo lavorando per rimborsare il prestito ad Elliott e lo faremo molto presto. Forse all'inizio del 2018. Il livello di interesse del Milan sui 120 milioni è ovviamente alto ma non è temibile. Nel caso peggiore, Elliott diventerà proprietario del Milan ad ottobre del prossimo anno. Ma questo è solo l'ipotesi peggiore. Ed il futuro del Milan non è nella nebbia. Al 99% andremo avanti con Yonghong Li. Ma nel peggiore dei casi, come detto, c'è Elliott che potrebbe mantenere il Milan e poi rivenderlo. Per la qualificazione alla Champions ho un piano A ed un piano B. Se non ci qualificheremo le spese per il prossimo mercato non potranno essere alto e potremmo vendere uno dei nostri migliori elementi. Ma anche se non entreremo in Champions il club è protetto. Per quest'anno e per l'anno prossimo abbiamo messo in conto perdite più alte. L'acquisto del Milan è stato il più costoso della storia del calcio, dopo quello per il Manchester. La speranza è che nel giro di 2-3 anni massimo il club valga il doppio rispetto a quanto è stato pagato. All'inizio i tifosi si chiedessero chi fossero questi ragazzi cinesi, ma ora conoscono tutti. A Crotone molti tifosi del Milan hanno voluto fare foto con Han Li. Yonghong Li non è venuto qui per fare delle speculazioni. E' arrivato per rendere il club nuovamente competitivo. E sta investendo i suoi soldi. Con Mirabelli abbiamo deciso di fare una grande rivoluzione della rosa in questa stagione. L'anno prossimo saremo in grado di cambiare 2 o 3 giocatori che magari non hanno reso secondo le aspettative. Questo secondo noi è un rischio calcolato".



Parole che non rincuorano molto, praticamente quest'anno ci giochiamo tantissimo. Se non dovessimo qualificarci per la CL dovremmo indebolirci cedendo uno dei pezzi forti. E l'anno dopo sarà ancora più difficile andare nell'Europa che conta. Questo è il piano B.
Quest'anno non si può sbagliare


----------



## Mic (27 Agosto 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Tutto ovviamente dipende dalle decisioni del governo cinese.
> Comunque una roba non capisco proprio (al netto di un eventuale blocco a luglio da parte di Pechino), se il 4 posto è fondamentale per svoltare e dare un senso a tutto il progetto, perché si sono fermati sul più bello delegando a un testa a testa con la Roma il nostro futuro?
> Perché?
> Posso capire se a luglio hanno avuto conferma del blocco degli investimenti ma se così non fosse è assurdo sottovalutare questo aspetto..





andrèsilva95 ha scritto:


> mi pare di capire che non siamo cosi "rich" come ci illudevamo di essere
> molto perplesso... è vero il fatto che il debito ad Elliot sarà rimborsato... ma è anche vero che se non arrivassimo in champions il prossimo anno dovremmo vendere qualche giocatore importante per fare mercato, quindi aggiungere nuovi elementi cardini alla squadra..
> non è che tutti quelli che di danno contro hanno un pò ragione ??



La prima cosa che penso da un po' è: ma siamo così sicuri che la storia dello sblocco dei capitali non sia veramente una fesseria? nel senso che secondo me questo soggetto è solo e probabilmente lo è sempre stato.
Seconda cosa, ma il fatto che yong riesca a ripagare il debito è un bene o un male? se questo come probabile è solo e va male qualcosa c'è elliot come paracadute, ma domani la stessa situazione senza questo paracadute dove ci porta?
Ovviamente parlo da ignorante però ho sempre pensato con la mia testa, mi son sempre detto che potevamo avere nemici però tutto questo fango doveva avere delle fondamenta, spero di aver capito tutto male...


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone intervistato in esclusiva dal Guardian. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Sono entrato nel progetto con qualche dubbio, all'inizio. Volevo capire bene la loro visione. Poi ho iniziato a capirla. E' un progetto molto emozionante. Probabilmente siamo il club più internazionale d'Italia. Siamo contenti di essere in Europa League e per noi sarà una priorità. Ma la casa del Milan deve essere la Champions. L'obiettivo è quello di essere costantemente in Champions nei prossimi anni. L'ingresso in Champions è l'obiettivo minimo per questa stagione. Il Milan è un gigante che ha dormito per 2-3 anni. Come una Ferrari lasciata in garage. Stiamo lavorando per rimborsare il prestito ad Elliott e lo faremo molto presto. Forse all'inizio del 2018. Il livello di interesse del Milan sui 120 milioni è ovviamente alto ma non è temibile. Nel caso peggiore, Elliott diventerà proprietario del Milan ad ottobre del prossimo anno. Ma questo è solo l'ipotesi peggiore. Ed il futuro del Milan non è nella nebbia. Al 99% andremo avanti con Yonghong Li. Ma nel peggiore dei casi, come detto, c'è Elliott che potrebbe mantenere il Milan e poi rivenderlo. Per la qualificazione alla Champions ho un piano A ed un piano B. Se non ci qualificheremo le spese per il prossimo mercato non potranno essere alto e potremmo vendere uno dei nostri migliori elementi. Ma anche se non entreremo in Champions il club è protetto. Per quest'anno e per l'anno prossimo abbiamo messo in conto perdite più alte. L'acquisto del Milan è stato il più costoso della storia del calcio, dopo quello per il Manchester. La speranza è che nel giro di 2-3 anni massimo il club valga il doppio rispetto a quanto è stato pagato. All'inizio i tifosi si chiedessero chi fossero questi ragazzi cinesi, ma ora conoscono tutti. A Crotone molti tifosi del Milan hanno voluto fare foto con Han Li. Yonghong Li non è venuto qui per fare delle speculazioni. E' arrivato per rendere il club nuovamente competitivo. E sta investendo i suoi soldi. Con Mirabelli abbiamo deciso di fare una grande rivoluzione della rosa in questa stagione. L'anno prossimo saremo in grado di cambiare 2 o 3 giocatori che magari non hanno reso secondo le aspettative. Questo secondo noi è un rischio calcolato".


Tutto chiaro fin dall'inizio. Non mi pare abbia sconvolto la mattinata a qualcuno. Anche i maestosi hanno ceduto per rientrare. Quindi calma.


----------



## Mic (27 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## kYMERA (27 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Agosto 2017)

Dichiarazioni che fanno felice il tifoso insomma. Due mesi prima dice una cosa e poi ne dice un'altra


----------



## kYMERA (27 Agosto 2017)

[MENTION=143]kYMERA[/MENTION] rispetta le idee altrui e non generalizzare. Basta.


----------



## King of the North (27 Agosto 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Bella roba proprio.
> Ha confermato la cessione di Gigio l'anno prossimo praticamente.
> 
> Che poi "L'ingresso in Champions è l'obiettivo minimo per questa stagione".
> ...



Ma leggete solo quello che vi pare? Non ha confermato proprio nulla. Ha detto che nel caso di mancato accesso alla Champions, dovrà vendere uno dei top (Gigio). Quindi dopo la prima giornata parti dal presupposto che non ci qualificheremo? Forza e coraggio, è presto per piangere.


----------



## patriots88 (27 Agosto 2017)

insomma fassone ha dipinto lo scenario peggiore.
per me in champions ci entriamo.

che poi non si vinca lo scudetto, ma che l'obiettivo era entrare in champions è stato chiaro fin dall'inizio.

qualcuno si aspettava di vincere lo scudetto quest'anno?
cioè boh.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone intervistato in esclusiva dal Guardian. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Sono entrato nel progetto con qualche dubbio, all'inizio. Volevo capire bene la loro visione. Poi ho iniziato a capirla. E' un progetto molto emozionante. Probabilmente siamo il club più internazionale d'Italia. Siamo contenti di essere in Europa League e per noi sarà una priorità. Ma la casa del Milan deve essere la Champions. L'obiettivo è quello di essere costantemente in Champions nei prossimi anni. L'ingresso in Champions è l'obiettivo minimo per questa stagione. Il Milan è un gigante che ha dormito per 2-3 anni. Come una Ferrari lasciata in garage. Stiamo lavorando per rimborsare il prestito ad Elliott e lo faremo molto presto. Forse all'inizio del 2018. Il livello di interesse del Milan sui 120 milioni è ovviamente alto ma non è temibile. Nel caso peggiore, Elliott diventerà proprietario del Milan ad ottobre del prossimo anno. Ma questo è solo l'ipotesi peggiore. Ed il futuro del Milan non è nella nebbia. Al 99% andremo avanti con Yonghong Li. Ma nel peggiore dei casi, come detto, c'è Elliott che potrebbe mantenere il Milan e poi rivenderlo. Per la qualificazione alla Champions ho un piano A ed un piano B. Se non ci qualificheremo le spese per il prossimo mercato non potranno essere alto e potremmo vendere uno dei nostri migliori elementi. Ma anche se non entreremo in Champions il club è protetto. Per quest'anno e per l'anno prossimo abbiamo messo in conto perdite più alte. L'acquisto del Milan è stato il più costoso della storia del calcio, dopo quello per il Manchester. La speranza è che nel giro di 2-3 anni massimo il club valga il doppio rispetto a quanto è stato pagato. All'inizio i tifosi si chiedessero chi fossero questi ragazzi cinesi, ma ora conoscono tutti. A Crotone molti tifosi del Milan hanno voluto fare foto con Han Li. Yonghong Li non è venuto qui per fare delle speculazioni. E' arrivato per rendere il club nuovamente competitivo. E sta investendo i suoi soldi. Con Mirabelli abbiamo deciso di fare una grande rivoluzione della rosa in questa stagione. L'anno prossimo saremo in grado di cambiare 2 o 3 giocatori che magari non hanno reso secondo le aspettative. Questo secondo noi è un rischio calcolato".



Parole dure ma che rappresentano la realtà. Esattamente ciò che ho scritto da tempo e ribadito anche ieri in diversi topic, quando si parlava di mercato. 
L'ingresso in champions è fondamentale per pagare i costi di gestione in più, derivanti dal mercato, ovvero un 50 mln. Se non ci arriviamo bisogna vendere (donnarumma probabilmente) per pagare il tutto. Purtroppo questo dimostra 3 cose:
1)Li non ha alle spalle nessuno, AL MOMENTO.
2)Gli sponsor annunciati, probabilmente stanno facendo fatica a trovarli.
3) L'aumento dei ricavi previsto non sarà così elevato per l'anno prossimo ( le ipotesi fin troppo ottimistiche lasciavano basiti obiettivamente).

Considerazione personale, se dovessimo passare ad Elliott forse, e dico forse, sarebbe la soluzione migliore. Ci rivenderebbero in pochissimo tempo e probabilmente a gente con patrimoni importanti. 
Il Milan verrebbe prelevato a circa 300 mln e rivenduto per 400 più o meno. Un affare per tutti, per Elliott e per chi lo dovesse ipoteticamente prendere. 
Vediamo come evolve la situazione.


----------



## patriots88 (27 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni che fanno felice il tifoso insomma. Due mesi prima dice una cosa e poi ne dice un'altra



che avrebbe detto di cosi' catastrofico?
che si punta a entrare in champions. e mi pare che la squadra ne abbia tutte le possibilità
che in caso catastrofico si manchi l'obiettivo è probabile si ceda un top (dollarumma). 
mica ha detto che smantellano e se ne vanno.


----------



## Maximo (27 Agosto 2017)

Ma, che senza la qualificazione in Champions ci sarebbe stato un piano B (vendere qualche giocatore), non lo scopriamo certo oggi, era già stato dichiarato tempo fa dallo stesso Fassone. Da tifoso ammetto di avere qualche timore, ci sono 2 posti per 3 squadre e sapere che non possiamo permetterci di sbagliare certamente non fa stare tranquilli, d'altronde una squadra come il Milan è tenuta a giocare per vincere, sempre, è nella nostra storia, nel nostro DNA


----------



## pipporo (27 Agosto 2017)

Ma vogliono pagare Eliot con i soldi dalla champions ?? mi pare un po rischioso, per non dire altro


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Agosto 2017)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Ma, che senza la qualificazione in Champions ci sarebbe stato un piano B (vendere qualche giocatore), non lo scopriamo certo oggi, era già stato dichiarato tempo fa dallo stesso Fassone. Da tifoso ammetto di avere qualche timore, ci sono 2 posti per 3 squadre e sapere che non possiamo permetterci di sbagliare certamente non fa stare tranquilli, d'altronde una squadra come il Milan è tenuta a giocare per vincere, sempre, è nella nostra storia, nel nostro DNA



Concordo, si è sempre saputo che era questa la situazione. Diciamo che molti credevano allo smiliardamento continuo, grazie alla Cina.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Agosto 2017)

pipporo ha scritto:


> Ma vogliono pagare Eliot con i soldi dalla champions ?? mi pare un po rischioso, per non dire altro



Non ha detto questo Fassone. Rileggi meglio.


----------



## rossonerosud (27 Agosto 2017)

Mi sembra di impazzire. Ma è possibile che non ci sia uno straccio di giornalista che faccia a Fassone la seguente domanda: Signor Fassone, prima del closing si era parlato di possibili investitori come Huarong e Haixia. Dunque, questi investitori ci sono o no? Ci saranno o no? O il signor Lì è solo?

Io non posso credere che yongong li sia davvero solo. Fare un'operazione da un miliardo di euro per uno che ne ha 600 di patrimonio significherebbe dover inventare una nuova parola, che va oltre il concetto di follia.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Agosto 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Ma leggete solo quello che vi pare? Non ha confermato proprio nulla. Ha detto che nel caso di mancato accesso alla Champions, dovrà vendere uno dei top (Gigio). Quindi dopo la prima giornata parti dal presupposto che non ci qualificheremo? Forza e coraggio, è presto per piangere.




Si si, intendevo in caso di mancata qualificazione ovviamente.


----------



## goleador 70 (27 Agosto 2017)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Mi sembra di impazzire. Ma è possibile che non ci sia uno straccio di giornalista che faccia a Fassone la seguente domanda: Signor Fassone, prima del closing si era parlato di possibili investitori come Huarong e Haixia. Dunque, questi investitori ci sono o no? Ci saranno o no? O il signor Lì è solo?
> 
> Io non posso credere che yongong li sia davvero solo. Fare un'operazione da un miliardo di euro per uno che ne ha 600 di patrimonio significherebbe dover inventare una nuova parola, che va oltre il concetto di follia.



E aggiungerei ma Lu Bo che ci fa nel CDA???


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone intervistato in esclusiva dal Guardian. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Sono entrato nel progetto con qualche dubbio, all'inizio. Volevo capire bene la loro visione. Poi ho iniziato a capirla. E' un progetto molto emozionante. Probabilmente siamo il club più internazionale d'Italia. Siamo contenti di essere in Europa League e per noi sarà una priorità. Ma la casa del Milan deve essere la Champions. L'obiettivo è quello di essere costantemente in Champions nei prossimi anni. L'ingresso in Champions è l'obiettivo minimo per questa stagione. Il Milan è un gigante che ha dormito per 2-3 anni. Come una Ferrari lasciata in garage. Stiamo lavorando per rimborsare il prestito ad Elliott e lo faremo molto presto. Forse all'inizio del 2018. Il livello di interesse del Milan sui 120 milioni è ovviamente alto ma non è temibile. Nel caso peggiore, Elliott diventerà proprietario del Milan ad ottobre del prossimo anno. Ma questo è solo l'ipotesi peggiore. Ed il futuro del Milan non è nella nebbia. Al 99% andremo avanti con Yonghong Li. Ma nel peggiore dei casi, come detto, c'è Elliott che potrebbe mantenere il Milan e poi rivenderlo. Per la qualificazione alla Champions ho un piano A ed un piano B. Se non ci qualificheremo le spese per il prossimo mercato non potranno essere alto e potremmo vendere uno dei nostri migliori elementi. Ma anche se non entreremo in Champions il club è protetto. Per quest'anno e per l'anno prossimo abbiamo messo in conto perdite più alte. L'acquisto del Milan è stato il più costoso della storia del calcio, dopo quello per il Manchester. La speranza è che nel giro di 2-3 anni massimo il club valga il doppio rispetto a quanto è stato pagato. All'inizio i tifosi si chiedessero chi fossero questi ragazzi cinesi, ma ora conoscono tutti. A Crotone molti tifosi del Milan hanno voluto fare foto con Han Li. Yonghong Li non è venuto qui per fare delle speculazioni. E' arrivato per rendere il club nuovamente competitivo. E sta investendo i suoi soldi. Con Mirabelli abbiamo deciso di fare una grande rivoluzione della rosa in questa stagione. L'anno prossimo saremo in grado di cambiare 2 o 3 giocatori che magari non hanno reso secondo le aspettative. Questo secondo noi è un rischio calcolato".



Fassone un mese fa parlava di un piano biennale che avrebbe salvaguardato il lavoro fin lì svolto, anche in caso di non accesso in CL.
Adesso invece "Nel caso peggiore, Elliott diventerà proprietario del Milan ad ottobre del prossimo anno".

Prima (piccola, ma prevedibile) bugia di Fassone e non mi piace.


----------



## Zenos (27 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Fassone un mese fa parlava di un piano biennale che avrebbe salvaguardato il lavoro fin lì svolto, anche in caso di non accesso in CL.
> Adesso invece "Nel caso peggiore, Elliott diventerà proprietario del Milan ad ottobre del prossimo anno".
> 
> Prima (piccola, ma prevedibile) bugia di Fassone e non mi piace.



Sì/ci stanno preparando al caso peggiore.


----------



## PheelMD (27 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Fassone un mese fa parlava di un piano biennale che avrebbe salvaguardato il lavoro fin lì svolto, anche in caso di non accesso in CL.
> Adesso invece "Nel caso peggiore, Elliott diventerà proprietario del Milan ad ottobre del prossimo anno".
> 
> Prima (piccola, ma prevedibile) bugia di Fassone e non mi piace.



Ah ma quelli non sono discorsi correlati. La scadenza del prestito è quella lo stesso.


----------



## Wildbone (27 Agosto 2017)

pipporo ha scritto:


> Ma vogliono pagare Eliot con i soldi dalla champions ?? mi pare un po rischioso, per non dire altro



I soldi della CL ci arriverebbero nella stagione 18/19, e Fassone ha detto che vogliamo pagare il debito per gennaio 2018. Fai 2+2.


----------



## krull (27 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Fassone un mese fa parlava di un piano biennale che avrebbe salvaguardato il lavoro fin lì svolto, anche in caso di non accesso in CL.
> Adesso invece "Nel caso peggiore, Elliott diventerà proprietario del Milan ad ottobre del prossimo anno".
> 
> Prima (piccola, ma prevedibile) bugia di Fassone e non mi piace.



Perdonami ma Fassone si riferiva alla questione bilancio per questioni di fpf e di eventuali passività non all'eventuale passaggio societario a Elliott. Su questo non ha mai detto nulla di diverso rispetto a questa intervista.


----------



## Black (27 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone intervistato in esclusiva dal Guardian. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Sono entrato nel progetto con qualche dubbio, all'inizio. Volevo capire bene la loro visione. Poi ho iniziato a capirla. E' un progetto molto emozionante. Probabilmente siamo il club più internazionale d'Italia. Siamo contenti di essere in Europa League e per noi sarà una priorità. Ma la casa del Milan deve essere la Champions. L'obiettivo è quello di essere costantemente in Champions nei prossimi anni. L'ingresso in Champions è l'obiettivo minimo per questa stagione. Il Milan è un gigante che ha dormito per 2-3 anni. Come una Ferrari lasciata in garage. Stiamo lavorando per rimborsare il prestito ad Elliott e lo faremo molto presto. Forse all'inizio del 2018. Il livello di interesse del Milan sui 120 milioni è ovviamente alto ma non è temibile. Nel caso peggiore, Elliott diventerà proprietario del Milan ad ottobre del prossimo anno. Ma questo è solo l'ipotesi peggiore. Ed il futuro del Milan non è nella nebbia. Al 99% andremo avanti con Yonghong Li. Ma nel peggiore dei casi, come detto, c'è Elliott che potrebbe mantenere il Milan e poi rivenderlo. Per la qualificazione alla Champions ho un piano A ed un piano B. Se non ci qualificheremo le spese per il prossimo mercato non potranno essere alto e potremmo vendere uno dei nostri migliori elementi. Ma anche se non entreremo in Champions il club è protetto. Per quest'anno e per l'anno prossimo abbiamo messo in conto perdite più alte. L'acquisto del Milan è stato il più costoso della storia del calcio, dopo quello per il Manchester. La speranza è che nel giro di 2-3 anni massimo il club valga il doppio rispetto a quanto è stato pagato. All'inizio i tifosi si chiedessero chi fossero questi ragazzi cinesi, ma ora conoscono tutti. A Crotone molti tifosi del Milan hanno voluto fare foto con Han Li. Yonghong Li non è venuto qui per fare delle speculazioni. E' arrivato per rendere il club nuovamente competitivo. E sta investendo i suoi soldi. Con Mirabelli abbiamo deciso di fare una grande rivoluzione della rosa in questa stagione. L'anno prossimo saremo in grado di cambiare 2 o 3 giocatori che magari non hanno reso secondo le aspettative. Questo secondo noi è un rischio calcolato".



per la prima volta un intervista di Fassone non mi fa esultare. Non so se sia peggio la parte dove prende in considerazione il fatto che il Milan vada in mani ad Elliot, o dove fa capire che c'è solo Li dietro e sembra che non possiamo sperare in altri investitori.
Ma io continuo a non credere che sia tutto un azzardo di Li. Possibile che non venga fuori chi c'è veramente dietro?

Purtroppo è evidente che abbiamo avuto una dirigenza che fino a fine Luglio sembrava poter prendere chiunque (addirittura c'era chi sperava in CR7) e ora invece ha un atteggiamento molto più prudente. Qualcosa dev'essere successo, come per il mercato anche per il famoso super-sponsor annunciato e mai ufficializzato


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (27 Agosto 2017)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Mi sembra di impazzire. Ma è possibile che non ci sia uno straccio di giornalista che faccia a Fassone la seguente domanda: Signor Fassone, prima del closing si era parlato di possibili investitori come Huarong e Haixia. Dunque, questi investitori ci sono o no? Ci saranno o no? O il signor Lì è solo?
> 
> Io non posso credere che yongong li sia davvero solo. Fare un'operazione da un miliardo di euro per uno che ne ha 600 di patrimonio significherebbe dover inventare una nuova parola, che va oltre il concetto di follia.



Le domande delle interviste sono concordate. Da sempre e in ogni ambito. Se non si fanno queste domande sono due le ipotesi:
1) non c'è davvero nulla, ma allora non si spiegherebbe la presenza nel CDA di Haixa.
2) al momento non vogliono parlarne, per vari motivi e strategie


----------



## Wildbone (27 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Fassone un mese fa parlava di un piano biennale che avrebbe salvaguardato il lavoro fin lì svolto, anche in caso di non accesso in CL.
> Adesso invece "Nel caso peggiore, Elliott diventerà proprietario del Milan ad ottobre del prossimo anno".
> 
> Prima (piccola, ma prevedibile) bugia di Fassone e non mi piace.



Si è sempre saputo che saremmo finiti in mano a Elliot, se non fossimo riusciti a ripagare il debito. È la normalità delle cose, visto che sono i nostri creditori. Ma non riuscire a ripagare il debito è proprio un'eventualità a cui nemmeno bisogna pensare, dato che è il primo requisito necessario perchè il progetto vado in porto. Nonchè il primo ostacolo che è stato sottoposto a Li e a Fassone prima di procedere al closing. È comunque un problema che verrebbe fuori solo se l'intero progetto fallisse, non se non riuscisismo a qualificarci in CL.


----------



## Giangy (27 Agosto 2017)

Cioè quindi niente top player in pratica come si diceva se devono rimborsare Eliott? Comunque meglio la verità che le prese in giro della vecchia proprietà.


----------



## Zenos (27 Agosto 2017)

Bruttissima intervista,sembra quasi dar ragione a chi finora ha esternato dubbi sull'intera vicenda,altro che video sui numeri di Campopiano.Inoltre un'altra botta per noi tifosi in questo Agosto insipido.Meglio concentrarsi sul calcio giocato nella speranza di qualche buona alchimia.


----------



## ultràinside (27 Agosto 2017)

Io credo che andremo in CL, che il debito sarà ripagato, che il futuro del Milan sarà roseo , e credo anche che ognuno di noi tifoso, debba sostenere la squadra quando gioca, possibilmente comprare prodotti ufficiali AC Milan etc. etc.
È il mio pensiero. Se andrà utto male, al Milan non succederà altro che finire nelle mani di Elliot, che troverà sicuramente nuovi investitori..


----------



## Love (27 Agosto 2017)

Non ha detto nulla che già nn si sapeva...se non andiamo in cl è normale che ci devono essere altre entrate...e infatti la clausola di donnarumma è prp in caso di mancata cl...quello che farei adesso però è fare gli ultimi due acquisti per far si che non ci siano prp dubbi sul ns ingresso in champions...


----------



## malos (27 Agosto 2017)

Adesso basta interviste, numeri eccetera, si è parlato anche troppo di questi argomenti spero sia l'ultima volta tanto chi la pensa in un modo non cambierà idea.

Adesso conta solo il campo il resto verrà di conseguenza.


----------



## rossonerosud (27 Agosto 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> Non ha detto nulla che già nn si sapeva...se non andiamo in cl è normale che ci devono essere altre entrate...e infatti la clausola di donnarumma è prp in caso di mancata cl...quello che farei adesso però è fare gli ultimi due acquisti per far si che non ci siano prp dubbi sul ns ingresso in champions...



Sì, ma anche se centrassimo l'obbiettivo champions, che futuro potremmo mai avere con uno yogong li senza haixia e huarong dietro? L'entrata di nuovi investitori è determinante.


----------



## Love (27 Agosto 2017)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Sì, ma anche se centrassimo l'obbiettivo champions, che futuro potremmo mai avere con uno yogong li senza haixia e huarong dietro? L'entrata di nuovi investitori è determinante.



non penso si riferisse ad altri soci...lui dice tranquilli al 99% non avremo problemi e andremo avanti con l'attuale proprietà...nel caso peggiore passiamo ad elliot che ci rivende...io la vedo cosi.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (27 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone intervistato in esclusiva dal Guardian. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Sono entrato nel progetto con qualche dubbio, all'inizio. Volevo capire bene la loro visione. Poi ho iniziato a capirla. E' un progetto molto emozionante. Probabilmente siamo il club più internazionale d'Italia. Siamo contenti di essere in Europa League e per noi sarà una priorità. Ma la casa del Milan deve essere la Champions. L'obiettivo è quello di essere costantemente in Champions nei prossimi anni. L'ingresso in Champions è l'obiettivo minimo per questa stagione. Il Milan è un gigante che ha dormito per 2-3 anni. Come una Ferrari lasciata in garage. Stiamo lavorando per rimborsare il prestito ad Elliott e lo faremo molto presto. Forse all'inizio del 2018. Il livello di interesse del Milan sui 120 milioni è ovviamente alto ma non è temibile. Nel caso peggiore, Elliott diventerà proprietario del Milan ad ottobre del prossimo anno. Ma questo è solo l'ipotesi peggiore. Ed il futuro del Milan non è nella nebbia. Al 99% andremo avanti con Yonghong Li. Ma nel peggiore dei casi, come detto, c'è Elliott che potrebbe mantenere il Milan e poi rivenderlo. Per la qualificazione alla Champions ho un piano A ed un piano B. Se non ci qualificheremo le spese per il prossimo mercato non potranno essere alto e potremmo vendere uno dei nostri migliori elementi. Ma anche se non entreremo in Champions il club è protetto. Per quest'anno e per l'anno prossimo abbiamo messo in conto perdite più alte. L'acquisto del Milan è stato il più costoso della storia del calcio, dopo quello per il Manchester. La speranza è che nel giro di 2-3 anni massimo il club valga il doppio rispetto a quanto è stato pagato. All'inizio i tifosi si chiedessero chi fossero questi ragazzi cinesi, ma ora conoscono tutti. A Crotone molti tifosi del Milan hanno voluto fare foto con Han Li. Yonghong Li non è venuto qui per fare delle speculazioni. E' arrivato per rendere il club nuovamente competitivo. E sta investendo i suoi soldi. Con Mirabelli abbiamo deciso di fare una grande rivoluzione della rosa in questa stagione. L'anno prossimo saremo in grado di cambiare 2 o 3 giocatori che magari non hanno reso secondo le aspettative. Questo secondo noi è un rischio calcolato".



Come al solito parole ricche di trasparenza, ma a dire il vero poco rassicuranti. Non resta che aspettare. La parte su Elliot fa venire i brividi: la peggiore delle ipotesi la fa sembrare una quisquilia ma sarebbe una tragedia. Per non parlare del non accesso alla Champions e alla cessione di Donnarumma, evidentemente.
Ad ogni modo nulla che non si sapesse già. A me fa solo strano che chi deve pagare 120 milioni di interessi su un prestito di 180 non sia certo al 100% di poterli restituire, infatti questo mi fa ben sperare.
L'ingresso di nuovi investitori è però fondamentale tanto quanto il closing stesso, senza la vedo dura a meno di noncostituire in due o tre anni un club sostenibile con gli introiti, e direi che in breve tempo è impossibile al 200%.


----------



## rossonerosud (27 Agosto 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> non penso si riferisse ad altri soci...lui dice tranquilli al 99% non avremo problemi e andremo avanti con l'attuale proprietà...nel caso peggiore passiamo ad elliot che ci rivende...io la vedo cosi.



Eh ma se non entrano nuovi soci è grave. E' impossibile che vada avanti da solo.


----------



## Dapone (27 Agosto 2017)

Parole che mettono un po' di ansia. Sicuramente le preferisco alle bugie.


----------



## pipporo (27 Agosto 2017)

Ma il piano era di portare Milan al top , questo non lo fai con i soldi di champions , e poi se devi vendere Donnaruma per pagare il giardinero..


----------



## Mic (27 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> [MENTION=617]Gatto[/MENTION] ti è stato detto più volte di rispettare le idee altrui. Adesso basta.


 lo dissi ad inizio mercato, lo disse fassone ma facemmo finta di niente, questi hanno speso tutto subito per rimettere la macchina in pista, il resto per migliorare la "macchina" dovrebbe arrivare dalle gare vinte.
Se si dovesse scoprire che la macchina non è così potente e non si dovessero vincere queste "gare" sono .....
Secondo me da questo mercato in poi sarà autofinanziamento.


----------



## JohnDoe (27 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Fare schifo no, ma io - forse sarò esagerato - mi sto già affezionando al nuovo corso. A Fassone e Mirabelli, la coppia peggio assortita ma più solida presente nel calcio italiano. A Y Li e a H Li, due cinesoni tutti strani, tutti fusi; il presidente è quello che si veste male e guarda la partita sul tablet, di notte, con la famiglia. E anche di Montella, il quale mi piace moltissimo come uomo e come schiettezza, e anche come gioco che dà alle sue squadre. E, più in generale, mi sto affezionando al nuovo entusiasmo che si è creato attorno al mondo Milan. Non siamo una famiglia, ma poco ci manca. E con le famiglie si gioisce e si soffre, insieme.


grande commento ! anche io preferisco Li 1000 volte a Zhang per non parlare di FM a Ausilio Sabatini per essempio hhahaha


----------



## krull (27 Agosto 2017)

Mic ha scritto:


> lo dissi ad inizio mercato, lo disse fassone ma facemmo finta di niente, questi hanno speso tutto subito per rimettere la macchina in pista, il resto per migliorare la "macchina" dovrebbe arrivare dalle gare vinte.
> Se si dovesse scoprire che la macchina non è così potente e non si dovessero vincere queste "gare" sono .....
> Secondo me da questo mercato in poi sarà autofinanziamento.



Guarda che anche questo mercato è autofinanziato. Non esistono più i Berlusconi Moratti e Agnelli col portafoglio a fisarmonica. La qualificazione alla Champions é determinante per coprire gli investimenti di questa stagione e dalla prossima in poi rientrando (facendo gli scongiuri) nel giro di soldi della Champions ti crescono proporzionalmente gli altri introiti. Merchandising sponsor eccetera. Poi mica dovremo rifare la rosa tutti gli anni. Avremo però la possibilità di interventi mirati e scientifici anche magari prendendo prospetti a costi ragionevoli e sperando che il settore giovanile continui a fornire giocatori da prima squadra o magari di piú. Inoltre si spera che Milan China e l'ingresso nelle scuole cinesi porti risultati economici importanti ma servirà tempo, non possiamo pretendere di vedere risultati da lì in 6 mesi.


----------



## Lambro (27 Agosto 2017)

Dobbiamo andare in champions, qualsiasi ambizione di grandezza europea per un club deve NECESSARIAMENTE passare da lì.
Poi speriamo che il boom in Cina, col merchandising, sia molto importante.
Dovesse andare male , cedere Donnarumma è un disastro così devastante? io dico di no.
abbiamo vinto tutto con Galli e Rossi, tanto per ricordarlo..
La juve ha ceduto Pogba Vidal , ha perso Pirlo e Conte, eppure ha continuato a vincere investendo bene con costrutto.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (27 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone intervistato in esclusiva dal Guardian. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Sono entrato nel progetto con qualche dubbio, all'inizio. Volevo capire bene la loro visione. Poi ho iniziato a capirla. E' un progetto molto emozionante. Probabilmente siamo il club più internazionale d'Italia. Siamo contenti di essere in Europa League e per noi sarà una priorità. Ma la casa del Milan deve essere la Champions. L'obiettivo è quello di essere costantemente in Champions nei prossimi anni. L'ingresso in Champions è l'obiettivo minimo per questa stagione. Il Milan è un gigante che ha dormito per 2-3 anni. Come una Ferrari lasciata in garage. Stiamo lavorando per rimborsare il prestito ad Elliott e lo faremo molto presto. Forse all'inizio del 2018. Il livello di interesse del Milan sui 120 milioni è ovviamente alto ma non è temibile. Nel caso peggiore, Elliott diventerà proprietario del Milan ad ottobre del prossimo anno. Ma questo è solo l'ipotesi peggiore. Ed il futuro del Milan non è nella nebbia. Al 99% andremo avanti con Yonghong Li. Ma nel peggiore dei casi, come detto, c'è Elliott che potrebbe mantenere il Milan e poi rivenderlo. Per la qualificazione alla Champions ho un piano A ed un piano B. Se non ci qualificheremo le spese per il prossimo mercato non potranno essere alto e potremmo vendere uno dei nostri migliori elementi. Ma anche se non entreremo in Champions il club è protetto. Per quest'anno e per l'anno prossimo abbiamo messo in conto perdite più alte. L'acquisto del Milan è stato il più costoso della storia del calcio, dopo quello per il Manchester. La speranza è che nel giro di 2-3 anni massimo il club valga il doppio rispetto a quanto è stato pagato. All'inizio i tifosi si chiedessero chi fossero questi ragazzi cinesi, ma ora conoscono tutti. A Crotone molti tifosi del Milan hanno voluto fare foto con Han Li. Yonghong Li non è venuto qui per fare delle speculazioni. E' arrivato per rendere il club nuovamente competitivo. E sta investendo i suoi soldi. Con Mirabelli abbiamo deciso di fare una grande rivoluzione della rosa in questa stagione. L'anno prossimo saremo in grado di cambiare 2 o 3 giocatori che magari non hanno reso secondo le aspettative. Questo secondo noi è un rischio calcolato".



Intervista di una chiarezza tale da non lasciar adito e dubbi. E che apprezzo molto. D'altro canto mi stupisco di chi si stupisce, perché sono cose già ripetute. Compreso l'eventuale passaggio di proprietà ad Elliot (peraltro si era parlato anche di possibile rifinanziamento del debito ).
Pareva evidente inoltre, anche nell'ambito del fpf che il mercato importante era limitato a quest'anno, corretto sostituire di anno in anno quelli non all'altezza. Spero si completi la squadra quest'anno, ma comincio a dubitarne e secondo me la colpa è da attribuire al mancato mercato in uscita. Qualche errore è stato fatto, altri eventi erano imponderabili, ma complessivamente sono molto soddisfatta della nuova società e spero di divertirmi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Come al solito parole ricche di trasparenza, ma a dire il vero poco rassicuranti. Non resta che aspettare. La parte su Elliot fa venire i brividi: la peggiore delle ipotesi la fa sembrare una quisquilia ma sarebbe una tragedia. Per non parlare del non accesso alla Champions e alla cessione di Donnarumma, evidentemente.
> Ad ogni modo nulla che non si sapesse già. A me fa solo strano che chi deve pagare 120 milioni di interessi su un prestito di 180 non sia certo al 100% di poterli restituire, infatti questo mi fa ben sperare.
> L'ingresso di nuovi investitori è però fondamentale tanto quanto il closing stesso, senza la vedo dura a meno di noncostituire in due o tre anni un club sostenibile con gli introiti, e direi che in breve tempo è impossibile al 200%.



Purtroppo non è così , il senso delle parole di Fassone è diverso


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Agosto 2017)

Non capisco le scene di panico. Fassone ha esplicitamente detto che stanno lavorando per ripagare il debito entro inizio anno. Le previsioni economiche sono buone, la gente va allo stadio, e soprattutto nel caso in cui fallissimo la CL (cosa che secondo me è meno probabile di quanti pensiate), vendere un big non significa smontare la squadra. 

Il big da vendere potrebbe anche essere che ne so Romagnoli per una cifra folle in Premier League. In quel caso non hai smantellato la struttura della squadra ma ti sei arricchito e hai un nuovo tentativo.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (27 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Fare schifo no, ma io - forse sarò esagerato - mi sto già affezionando al nuovo corso. A Fassone e Mirabelli, la coppia peggio assortita ma più solida presente nel calcio italiano. A Y Li e a H Li, due cinesoni tutti strani, tutti fusi; il presidente è quello che si veste male e guarda la partita sul tablet, di notte, con la famiglia. E anche di Montella, il quale mi piace moltissimo come uomo e come schiettezza, e anche come gioco che dà alle sue squadre. E, più in generale, mi sto affezionando al nuovo entusiasmo che si è creato attorno al mondo Milan. Non siamo una famiglia, ma poco ci manca. E con le famiglie si gioisce e si soffre, insieme.


----------



## Casnop (27 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io veramente non mi capacito , giuro sono sbigottito ... cosa pensi che io come tutti gli altri utenti non avessimo voluto in rosa Aguero o Costa ? Certo che si !!! Ma c'erano delle priorità è hanno deciso di spendere i soldi per 11 nuovi giocatori .
> 
> Io che sono vecchio e mi sono dovuto sorbire 10 anni di Galliani e Berlusconi in versione povera dopo 20 di gloria faccio i salti alti 2 metri a vedere quello che hanno fatto e non mi lamento se hanno deciso di non regalare 100 milioni a quell asino del Vigile urbano per Belotti .
> 
> ...


Strepitoso Lollo. Complimenti.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2017)

Io non sono preoccupato per il club, ma rimango del mio parere: l'obiettivo qualificazione champions per una squadra che si chiama MILAN non dovrebbe esistere. È la stessa tiritera di Galliani e soci. Io non vado in champions per fare il grupp steig.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io veramente non mi capacito , giuro sono sbigottito ... cosa pensi che io come tutti gli altri utenti non avessimo voluto in rosa Aguero o Costa ? Certo che si !!! Ma c'erano delle priorità è hanno deciso di spendere i soldi per 11 nuovi giocatori .
> 
> Io che sono vecchio e mi sono dovuto sorbire 10 anni di Galliani e Berlusconi in versione povera dopo 20 di gloria faccio i salti alti 2 metri a vedere quello che hanno fatto e non mi lamento se hanno deciso di non regalare 100 milioni a quell asino del Vigile urbano per Belotti .
> 
> ...



Standing ovation!


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone intervistato in esclusiva dal Guardian. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Sono entrato nel progetto con qualche dubbio, all'inizio. Volevo capire bene la loro visione. Poi ho iniziato a capirla. E' un progetto molto emozionante. Probabilmente siamo il club più internazionale d'Italia. Siamo contenti di essere in Europa League e per noi sarà una priorità. Ma la casa del Milan deve essere la Champions. L'obiettivo è quello di essere costantemente in Champions nei prossimi anni. L'ingresso in Champions è l'obiettivo minimo per questa stagione. Il Milan è un gigante che ha dormito per 2-3 anni. Come una Ferrari lasciata in garage. Stiamo lavorando per rimborsare il prestito ad Elliott e lo faremo molto presto. Forse all'inizio del 2018. Il livello di interesse del Milan sui 120 milioni è ovviamente alto ma non è temibile. Nel caso peggiore, Elliott diventerà proprietario del Milan ad ottobre del prossimo anno. Ma questo è solo l'ipotesi peggiore. Ed il futuro del Milan non è nella nebbia. Al 99% andremo avanti con Yonghong Li. Ma nel peggiore dei casi, come detto, c'è Elliott che potrebbe mantenere il Milan e poi rivenderlo. Per la qualificazione alla Champions ho un piano A ed un piano B. Se non ci qualificheremo le spese per il prossimo mercato non potranno essere alto e potremmo vendere uno dei nostri migliori elementi. Ma anche se non entreremo in Champions il club è protetto. Per quest'anno e per l'anno prossimo abbiamo messo in conto perdite più alte. L'acquisto del Milan è stato il più costoso della storia del calcio, dopo quello per il Manchester. La speranza è che nel giro di 2-3 anni massimo il club valga il doppio rispetto a quanto è stato pagato. All'inizio i tifosi si chiedessero chi fossero questi ragazzi cinesi, ma ora conoscono tutti. A Crotone molti tifosi del Milan hanno voluto fare foto con Han Li. Yonghong Li non è venuto qui per fare delle speculazioni. E' arrivato per rendere il club nuovamente competitivo. E sta investendo i suoi soldi. Con Mirabelli abbiamo deciso di fare una grande rivoluzione della rosa in questa stagione. L'anno prossimo saremo in grado di cambiare 2 o 3 giocatori che magari non hanno reso secondo le aspettative. Questo secondo noi è un rischio calcolato".



È ovvio che queste parole un filino di preoccupazione me la mettano,ma più per il timore di perdere qualche calciatore forte (leggasi Donnarumma,si sa) che per il resto, perché si è capito che faranno di tutto per saldare il debito al più presto,e anche nella peggiore delle ipotesi finire in mano ad Elliott non sarebbe poi la fine del mondo.
In ogni caso apprezzo molto di più questa sincerità che il decennio di continue bugie che abbiamo trascorso,di cui ho ancora gli incubi. Il mercato ad oggi manca della sua ciliegina sulla torta e che rischiamo molto lo sappiamo tutti, però credo che l'unica cosa da fare sia tifare ed avere fiducia nei ragazzi e nella dirigenza.Stanno dimostrando di lavorare tutti insieme per il bene del Milan,si meritano almeno una possibilità da parte nostra. Perciò un pizzico di delusione sono la prima ad averla,il disfattismo di molti qui dentro però non lo capisco proprio.


----------



## uolfetto (27 Agosto 2017)

ma il fatto che non qualificandoci per la champions probabilmente comporterà la cessione di un giocatore (cosa abbastanza ovvia) cosa ci azzecca col fatto che yonghong li sia solo o meno, me lo spiegate? può esserci anche la cordata dei 10 uomini più ricchi dell'universo ma se non entri in champions e il fatturato non è ancora aumentato per altri motivi il giocatore devi venderlo per il fair play finanziario mica perchè servono i soldi per le bollette di milanello eh.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (27 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non è così , il senso delle parole di Fassone è diverso



Io ho commentato le sue parole non ne ho inteso un senso. Perché intendi diverso Lollo? Per me ha detto cose che già si sapevano, e sono ottimista sul pagamento a Elliot per le ragioni che ho scritto. Per il resto ha detto che senza Champions va venduto uno dei migliori, anche questa ovvia opzione. L'unica cosa che mi ha fatto strano è "nella peggiore delle ipotesi il Milan passa a Elliot", come se ci fosse l certezza di finire in buone mani, e con franchezza, non esulto per questa ipotesi. Sul fatto degli investitori mi sembra ovvio che siano fondamentali per essere nei top team europei, a meno, come ho detto, di gestirsi solo con gli introiti, cosa possibile calcolando il potenziale del brand, ma non nel breve termine visto il passivo, attuale e prossimo, a bilancio. Non sono così ottimista sul quarto posto, o meglio non lo vedo scontato come ad inizio campagna acquisti; non ci andiamo tanto distanti sulla carta, siamo lì, 4o o 5o posto. Poi sul campo, chissà...
E preferisco abbiano speso per 11 giocatori che per due o tre top vista l qualità della rosa precedente. Di meglio non potevano fare, in campo sportivo, economico e di marketing. Solo stima ed euforia per la nuova dirigenza.


----------



## LukeLike (27 Agosto 2017)

Sembrate cascare dalle nuvole... scusate, ma dove siete stati negli ultimi 2 mesi? Cosa vi aspettavate di diverso? Cosa ha detto Fassone in questa intervista che non abbiamo SEMPRE saputo? E' chiaro che la buona riuscita del progetto si basa sull'ingresso alla prossima Champions League, così come è sempre stato altrettanto chiaro che se non fossimo entrati in Champions avremmo dovuto vendere qualche pezzo forte. Adesso sembrate tutti preoccupati per la cessione di Donnarumma a 80 milioni, ripeto, OTTANTA MILIONI, quando fino a un mese fa lo volevate dar via per 15-20 milioni. E stiamo parlando di una clausola, quindi 80 milioni sull'unghia. 

Bonucci, Conti, Kessie, Rodriguez, Musacchio, Biglia, Calhanoglu, Silva, Kalinic, Borini e ci facciamo smorzare l'entusiasmo perché "eeeh manca la mezz'ala", "eeeeh manca l'esterno sinistro". Ragazzi, questa è una rosa, con tutti i suoi effettivi, da SECONDO o TERZO POSTO, altro che quarto. Adesso siamo tutti presi male perché nel tridente offensivo sta giocando Borini, ma sappiamo bene tutti che quel posto spetta a Bonaventura e che un tridente Jack-Kalinic-Suso con Cutrone e Silva pronti a subentrare è un tridente di tutto rispetto. Non cambierei l'11 titolare del Milan con nessun altro di quello delle squadre che lottano per il quarto posto, in quanto siamo nettamente più forti della Roma e secondo me anche dell'Inter. Dalla Roma forse prenderei solo Strootman, nemmeno Dzeko. Dall'Inter prenderei solo Perisic, per il resto nessuno, nemmeno Icardi. Se non andiamo in Champions, dopo 240 milioni di investimento, investimento con il quale di solito ci puoi vincere il campionato, il fallimento non è della società, non è di Y.Li, di Fassone, di Mirabelli. Il fallimento è di Montella. E siccome, a dispetto di quello che si possa pensare, Montella è un gran conoscitore di calcio, io tutta questa paura di non entrare in Champions non ce l'ho. 

Non voglio mancare di rispetto all'opinione di nessuno, però, veramente, vivetela con più serenità, parlate di cose di campo, non fatevi smorzare l'entusiasmo da queste chiacchiere. Abbiamo finalmente una dirigenza che ci dice TUTTO del Milan, noi quest'anno sappiamo TUTTO di Milan, non come con qualcuno in passato che si nascondeva dietro un "siamo ultracompetitivi" o un "progetto ciovani italiani! per mascherare il fatto che eravamo indebitati fino al collo e non c'avevamo una lira ed eravamo costretti ad andare a mendicare i prestiti alla Fiorentina ed a strappare giocatori dalla concorrenza del Cagliari. Fassone non ha voluto soffermarsi sulla possibilità che il Milan finisse nelle mani di Elliot, gli hanno fatto una domanda specifica su cosa potesse capitare nell'IPOTESI PIU' CATASTROFICA e lui ha detto "99% andiamo avanti con questa proprietà, poi se casca il mondo il Milan va ad Elliott che lo rivende ad altri investitori, forse anche più facoltosi ad un prezzo più accessibile sul mercato rispetto alle richieste folli di Berlusconi che ha fatto tirare indietro parecchia gente." E allora qual è il problema? Pure dovessimo finire nelle mani di Elliott, ci rivende a gente seria, oppure rimaniamo con questa proprietà e salutiamo Donnarumma, cosa che tutti volevano fare questa estate, prima del rinnovo, ad una cifra anche irrisoria. Vi prego, torniamo a parlare solo di calcio. E questo è un invito che rivolgo anche alla società. Basta rispondere alle illazioni sulla proprietà del Milan, non ce ne frega. Noi siamo tifosi e vogliamo esultare vedendo il Milan vincere e soffrire con il Milan quando le cose non andranno per il verso giusto, sul campo. Godiamoci il momento che mi sembra abbastanza roseo, al futuro ci penseremo in futuro. Chi vuol essere lieto sia, del doman non v'è certezza


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se non ci qualificheremo le spese per il prossimo mercato non potranno essere alto e potremmo vendere uno dei nostri migliori elementi. Ma anche se non entreremo in Champions il club è protetto. Per quest'anno e per l'anno prossimo abbiamo messo in conto perdite più alte.


Qui Fassone dice chiaro e tondo che la mancata qualificazione in Champions potrebbe essere un problema, visto che, viceversa, qualificarci ci farebbe restare in carreggiata non solo per il mercato ma anche per il futuro rimborso del debito con Elliott; mancata qualificazione che, ormai, date per scontata perché l'Inter ieri ha battuto 3-1 la Roma... perché ieri l'Inter ha battuto la Roma 3-1! La Roma ci è davanti perché ha Dzeko (LOL) e l'Inter perché l'ha battuta 3-1: questo e soltanto questo è il ragionamento dietro tutte le vostre preoccupazioni.
Bonucci, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Conti, Rodriguez e Donnarumma: loro ci manderanno in Champions, anche dovessimo giocare, come l'Atalanta, con Gomez, Petagna e Kurtic davanti, perché, se hai una buona difesa che non subisce reti, quella partita che non riesci a sbloccare perché non hai l'ultramegasupertopda1300goal ti basta vincerla semplicemente 1-0 con goal di culo di Borini e i 3 punti li porti a casa lo stesso. 
La difesa fa la differenza in questo campionato, ficcatevelo bene in testa: la Juventus l'hanno scorso ha segnato 13 goal in meno della Roma e 17 goal in meno del Napoli, ma l'ha vinto lei il campionato; perché? Perché la Juve non si fa dare 3 palloni tra andata e ritorno dall'Atalanta, non si fa dare 3 palloni dalla Fiorentina, non si fa dare 1 pallone dal Palermo penultimo in classifica o altri 2 palloni dal Sassuolo (come il Napoli), non si fa dare 3 palloni dalla Sampdoria, 3 dal Torino e 3 dalla Lazio (come la Roma).
Noi avremo una difesa molto simile a quella della Juve, non perché Montella sia un filosofo, ma perché abbiamo i giocatori forti; l'attacco forse sarà inferiore a quello delle altre, ma la forbice tra l'attacco nostro e quello degli altri è molto più stretta della forbice tra la difesa nostra e quella delle altre; ciò nonostante, per voi siamo già fuori dalla Champions... perché l'Inter ha battuto la Roma 3-1! Ok.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Io ho commentato le sue parole non ne ho inteso un senso. Perché intendi diverso Lollo? Per me ha detto cose che già si sapevano, e sono ottimista sul pagamento a Elliot per le ragioni che ho scritto. Per il resto ha detto che senza Champions va venduto uno dei migliori, anche questa ovvia opzione. L'unica cosa che mi ha fatto strano è "nella peggiore delle ipotesi il Milan passa a Elliot", come se ci fosse l certezza di finire in buone mani, e con franchezza, non esulto per questa ipotesi. Sul fatto degli investitori mi sembra ovvio che siano fondamentali per essere nei top team europei, a meno, come ho detto, di gestirsi solo con gli introiti, cosa possibile calcolando il potenziale del brand, ma non nel breve termine visto il passivo, attuale e prossimo, a bilancio. Non sono così ottimista sul quarto posto, o meglio non lo vedo scontato come ad inizio campagna acquisti; non ci andiamo tanto distanti sulla carta, siamo lì, 4o o 5o posto. Poi sul campo, chissà...
> E preferisco abbiano speso per 11 giocatori che per due o tre top vista l qualità della rosa precedente. Di meglio non potevano fare, in campo sportivo, economico e di marketing. Solo stima ed euforia per la nuova dirigenza.



No no scusami mi sono espresso male , intendevo che ti consiglio di leggere l articolo in inglese ( il senso delle parole del contesto generale assumono una rilevanza diversa )


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (27 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No no scusami mi sono espresso male , intendevo che ti consiglio di leggere l articolo in inglese ( il senso delle parole del contesto generale assumono una rilevanza diversa )



Dove lo trovo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Sembrate cascare dalle nuvole... scusate, ma dove siete stati negli ultimi 2 mesi? Cosa vi aspettavate di diverso? Cosa ha detto Fassone in questa intervista che non abbiamo SEMPRE saputo? E' chiaro che la buona riuscita del progetto si basa sull'ingresso alla prossima Champions League, così come è sempre stato altrettanto chiaro che se non fossimo entrati in Champions avremmo dovuto vendere qualche pezzo forte. Adesso sembrate tutti preoccupati per la cessione di Donnarumma a 80 milioni, ripeto, OTTANTA MILIONI, quando fino a un mese fa lo volevate dar via per 15-20 milioni. E stiamo parlando di una clausola, quindi 80 milioni sull'unghia.
> 
> Bonucci, Conti, Kessie, Rodriguez, Musacchio, Biglia, Calhanoglu, Silva, Kalinic, Borini e ci facciamo smorzare l'entusiasmo perché "eeeh manca la mezz'ala", "eeeeh manca l'esterno sinistro". Ragazzi, questa è una rosa, con tutti i suoi effettivi, da SECONDO o TERZO POSTO, altro che quarto. Adesso siamo tutti presi male perché nel tridente offensivo sta giocando Borini, ma sappiamo bene tutti che quel posto spetta a Bonaventura e che un tridente Jack-Kalinic-Suso con Cutrone e Silva pronti a subentrare è un tridente di tutto rispetto. Non cambierei l'11 titolare del Milan con nessun altro di quello delle squadre che lottano per il quarto posto, in quanto siamo nettamente più forti della Roma e secondo me anche dell'Inter. Dalla Roma forse prenderei solo Strootman, nemmeno Dzeko. Dall'Inter prenderei solo Perisic, per il resto nessuno, nemmeno Icardi. Se non andiamo in Champions, dopo 240 milioni di investimento, investimento con il quale di solito ci puoi vincere il campionato, il fallimento non è della società, non è di Y.Li, di Fassone, di Mirabelli. Il fallimento è di Montella. E siccome, a dispetto di quello che si possa pensare, Montella è un gran conoscitore di calcio, io tutta questa paura di non entrare in Champions non ce l'ho.
> 
> Non voglio mancare di rispetto all'opinione di nessuno, però, veramente, vivetela con più serenità, parlate di cose di campo, non fatevi smorzare l'entusiasmo da queste chiacchiere. Abbiamo finalmente una dirigenza che ci dice TUTTO del Milan, noi quest'anno sappiamo TUTTO di Milan, non come con qualcuno in passato che si nascondeva dietro un "siamo ultracompetitivi" o un "progetto ciovani italiani! per mascherare il fatto che eravamo indebitati fino al collo e non c'avevamo una lira ed eravamo costretti ad andare a mendicare i prestiti alla Fiorentina ed a strappare giocatori dalla concorrenza del Cagliari. Fassone non ha voluto soffermarsi sulla possibilità che il Milan finisse nelle mani di Elliot, gli hanno fatto una domanda specifica su cosa potesse capitare nell'IPOTESI PIU' CATASTROFICA e lui ha detto "99% andiamo avanti con questa proprietà, poi se casca il mondo il Milan va ad Elliott che lo rivende ad altri investitori, forse anche più facoltosi ad un prezzo più accessibile sul mercato rispetto alle richieste folli di Berlusconi che ha fatto tirare indietro parecchia gente." E allora qual è il problema? Pure dovessimo finire nelle mani di Elliott, ci rivende a gente seria, oppure rimaniamo con questa proprietà e salutiamo Donnarumma, cosa che tutti volevano fare questa estate, prima del rinnovo, ad una cifra anche irrisoria. Vi prego, torniamo a parlare solo di calcio. E questo è un invito che rivolgo anche alla società. Basta rispondere alle illazioni sulla proprietà del Milan, non ce ne frega. Noi siamo tifosi e vogliamo esultare vedendo il Milan vincere e soffrire con il Milan quando le cose non andranno per il verso giusto, sul campo. Godiamoci il momento che mi sembra abbastanza roseo, al futuro ci penseremo in futuro. Chi vuol essere lieto sia, del doman non v'è certezza


In tutto questo, Yonghong Li è un testicolo che butta centinaia di milioni di euro per vedersi pignorare il Milan da Elliott e vederlo venduto a prezzo di saldo a qualcuno che beneficerebbe del rilancio del brand, grazie ai *suoi* investimenti. Allucinanti i commenti di questo topic, allucinanti.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Agosto 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Sembrate cascare dalle nuvole... scusate, ma dove siete stati negli ultimi 2 mesi? Cosa vi aspettavate di diverso? Cosa ha detto Fassone in questa intervista che non abbiamo SEMPRE saputo? E' chiaro che la buona riuscita del progetto si basa sull'ingresso alla prossima Champions League, così come è sempre stato altrettanto chiaro che se non fossimo entrati in Champions avremmo dovuto vendere qualche pezzo forte. Adesso sembrate tutti preoccupati per la cessione di Donnarumma a 80 milioni, ripeto, OTTANTA MILIONI, quando fino a un mese fa lo volevate dar via per 15-20 milioni. E stiamo parlando di una clausola, quindi 80 milioni sull'unghia.
> 
> Bonucci, Conti, Kessie, Rodriguez, Musacchio, Biglia, Calhanoglu, Silva, Kalinic, Borini e ci facciamo smorzare l'entusiasmo perché "eeeh manca la mezz'ala", "eeeeh manca l'esterno sinistro". Ragazzi, questa è una rosa, con tutti i suoi effettivi, da SECONDO o TERZO POSTO, altro che quarto. Adesso siamo tutti presi male perché nel tridente offensivo sta giocando Borini, ma sappiamo bene tutti che quel posto spetta a Bonaventura e che un tridente Jack-Kalinic-Suso con Cutrone e Silva pronti a subentrare è un tridente di tutto rispetto. Non cambierei l'11 titolare del Milan con nessun altro di quello delle squadre che lottano per il quarto posto, in quanto siamo nettamente più forti della Roma e secondo me anche dell'Inter. Dalla Roma forse prenderei solo Strootman, nemmeno Dzeko. Dall'Inter prenderei solo Perisic, per il resto nessuno, nemmeno Icardi. Se non andiamo in Champions, dopo 240 milioni di investimento, investimento con il quale di solito ci puoi vincere il campionato, il fallimento non è della società, non è di Y.Li, di Fassone, di Mirabelli. Il fallimento è di Montella. E siccome, a dispetto di quello che si possa pensare, Montella è un gran conoscitore di calcio, io tutta questa paura di non entrare in Champions non ce l'ho.
> 
> Non voglio mancare di rispetto all'opinione di nessuno, però, veramente, vivetela con più serenità, parlate di cose di campo, non fatevi smorzare l'entusiasmo da queste chiacchiere. Abbiamo finalmente una dirigenza che ci dice TUTTO del Milan, noi quest'anno sappiamo TUTTO di Milan, non come con qualcuno in passato che si nascondeva dietro un "siamo ultracompetitivi" o un "progetto ciovani italiani! per mascherare il fatto che eravamo indebitati fino al collo e non c'avevamo una lira ed eravamo costretti ad andare a mendicare i prestiti alla Fiorentina ed a strappare giocatori dalla concorrenza del Cagliari. Fassone non ha voluto soffermarsi sulla possibilità che il Milan finisse nelle mani di Elliot, gli hanno fatto una domanda specifica su cosa potesse capitare nell'IPOTESI PIU' CATASTROFICA e lui ha detto "99% andiamo avanti con questa proprietà, poi se casca il mondo il Milan va ad Elliott che lo rivende ad altri investitori, forse anche più facoltosi ad un prezzo più accessibile sul mercato rispetto alle richieste folli di Berlusconi che ha fatto tirare indietro parecchia gente." E allora qual è il problema? Pure dovessimo finire nelle mani di Elliott, ci rivende a gente seria, oppure rimaniamo con questa proprietà e salutiamo Donnarumma, cosa che tutti volevano fare questa estate, prima del rinnovo, ad una cifra anche irrisoria. Vi prego, torniamo a parlare solo di calcio. E questo è un invito che rivolgo anche alla società. Basta rispondere alle illazioni sulla proprietà del Milan, non ce ne frega. Noi siamo tifosi e vogliamo esultare vedendo il Milan vincere e soffrire con il Milan quando le cose non andranno per il verso giusto, sul campo. Godiamoci il momento che mi sembra abbastanza roseo, al futuro ci penseremo in futuro. Chi vuol essere lieto sia, del doman non v'è certezza



Andate in pace, la messa è finita.


----------



## Djici (27 Agosto 2017)

Per quelli che dicono che bisogna stare tranquilli :

1) arriviami in CL : benissimo.
2) non ci arriviamo
---> prima di tutto cediamo un top (a parte Donnarumma o Suso non vedo chi potrebbe essere al momento, ma forse tra dodici mesi Kessie avra un prezzo di 70 mln, chi lo sa)
---> non spendiamo mezza lira sul mercato !

e si, perche cedere il top (diciamo un Donnarumma a 50 mln) perche devi rientrare dei soldi spesi quest'anno vuole anche e sopratutto dire che non puoi spenderne altri 30-40 per migliorare...

Quindi alla rosa che non e riuscita a qualificarsi per la CL, togli un top e non ci metti nulla di nuovo... e poi speri di arrivare di nuovo in CL.
E se dovesse andare male che fai ?
Cedi ancora un top e ritenti ?

Un club come il Milan non puo dipendere da una qualificazione obbligatoria... perche le cose possono cambiare in fretta, e magari ci qualifichiamo quest'anno ma poi per i prossimi due anni non ce la facciamo...

Mi dispiace molto perche ci siamo TUTTI CASCATI per la TERZA VOLTA.
Il Closing salta : eh ma lo stato ? Haixa ? Huarong ?
Il Closing salta ancora : eh ma dove sono quelli che sono dietro a Yonghong Li ?

Il closing si fa ma ancora una volta non esce nessuno allo scoperto... forse perche non ce proprio nessuno da scoprire...



Pensiamo al calcio giocato che e meglio...


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per quelli che dicono che bisogna stare tranquilli :
> 
> 1) arriviami in CL : benissimo.
> 2) non ci arriviamo
> ...



Mamma mia  , mangiati male ? 

 

Un po' di positività dai


----------



## Crox93 (27 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per quelli che dicono che bisogna stare tranquilli :
> 
> 1) arriviami in CL : benissimo.
> 2) non ci arriviamo
> ...



Stai sereno tanto fra 12 mesi siamo in Lega Pro


----------



## Djici (27 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia  , mangiati male ?
> 
> 
> 
> Un po' di positività dai



Non e positivita o negativita... e solo analizzare le possibilita che abbiamo davanti a noi.
Poi sono sicuro che un Milan che passa a Elliott e comunque un Milan che dopo pochissimo tempo passa in mani importanti...
Ma non mi piace il fatto che la mia squadra del cuore venga cosi mandata da mani a mani... (ovviamente preferisco comunque questa ipotesi a quella di essere ostaggio di B&G, lo dico subito prima che arrivi qualcuno a dirmelo).


----------



## Kaw (27 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone intervistato in esclusiva dal Guardian. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Sono entrato nel progetto con qualche dubbio, all'inizio. Volevo capire bene la loro visione. Poi ho iniziato a capirla. E' un progetto molto emozionante. Probabilmente siamo il club più internazionale d'Italia. Siamo contenti di essere in Europa League e per noi sarà una priorità. Ma la casa del Milan deve essere la Champions. L'obiettivo è quello di essere costantemente in Champions nei prossimi anni. L'ingresso in Champions è l'obiettivo minimo per questa stagione. Il Milan è un gigante che ha dormito per 2-3 anni. Come una Ferrari lasciata in garage. Stiamo lavorando per rimborsare il prestito ad Elliott e lo faremo molto presto. Forse all'inizio del 2018. Il livello di interesse del Milan sui 120 milioni è ovviamente alto ma non è temibile. Nel caso peggiore, Elliott diventerà proprietario del Milan ad ottobre del prossimo anno. Ma questo è solo l'ipotesi peggiore. Ed il futuro del Milan non è nella nebbia. Al 99% andremo avanti con Yonghong Li. Ma nel peggiore dei casi, come detto, c'è Elliott che potrebbe mantenere il Milan e poi rivenderlo. Per la qualificazione alla Champions ho un piano A ed un piano B. Se non ci qualificheremo le spese per il prossimo mercato non potranno essere alto e potremmo vendere uno dei nostri migliori elementi. Ma anche se non entreremo in Champions il club è protetto. Per quest'anno e per l'anno prossimo abbiamo messo in conto perdite più alte. L'acquisto del Milan è stato il più costoso della storia del calcio, dopo quello per il Manchester. La speranza è che nel giro di 2-3 anni massimo il club valga il doppio rispetto a quanto è stato pagato. All'inizio i tifosi si chiedessero chi fossero questi ragazzi cinesi, ma ora conoscono tutti. A Crotone molti tifosi del Milan hanno voluto fare foto con Han Li. Yonghong Li non è venuto qui per fare delle speculazioni. E' arrivato per rendere il club nuovamente competitivo. E sta investendo i suoi soldi. Con Mirabelli abbiamo deciso di fare una grande rivoluzione della rosa in questa stagione. L'anno prossimo saremo in grado di cambiare 2 o 3 giocatori che magari non hanno reso secondo le aspettative. Questo secondo noi è un rischio calcolato".


La qualificazione in CL quest'anno sarà da non fallire, ma purtroppo sarà dura, una tra Inter, Roma e noi starà fuori.
Altra cosa, mi sembra che non si faccia riferimento a nuovi fantomatici investitori, e per adesso imho le prospettive di crescita sono un pò troppo ottimiste, sperare che nel giro di 2-3 anni il club possa valere il doppio di quanto è francamente esagerato.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Agosto 2017)

Il sogno di noi tutti non può che essere quello di avere una società solida e forte economicamente alle spalle che sappia e possa programmare il nostro futuro .
Ovvio che le parole di fassone possano destare preoccupazione .
Rientriamo in un investimento economico più grande di noi mentre il tifoso dovrebbe e vorrebbe pensare solo al campo e alla palla.


----------



## Edric (27 Agosto 2017)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Amen
> Se avessero speso un miliardo di euro, alcuni si lamenterebbero che non ne hanno spesi 2



Macché sheva, li ancora ancora saremmo sempre dalle parti delle "lamentazioni" totalmente illogiche ma, volendo, ancora inseribili nei limiti della umana irragionevolezza.

Leggendo invece negli ultimi giorni alcune "opinioni" , son certo che se anche prendessimo Messi l'anno prossimo qualcuno se ne lamenterebbe perché "è chiaramente un giocatore vecchio e ormai sul viale del tramonto, basta guardare quella barba che ha messo su".


----------



## Boomer (27 Agosto 2017)

Edric ha scritto:


> Macché sheva, li ancora ancora saremmo sempre dalle parti delle "lamentazioni" totalmente illogiche ma, volendo, ancora inseribili nei limiti della umana irragionevolezza.
> 
> Leggendo invece negli ultimi giorni alcune "opinioni" , son certo che se anche prendessimo Messi l'anno prossimo qualcuno se ne lamenterebbe perché "è chiaramente un giocatore vecchio e ormai sul viale del tramonto, basta guardare quella barba che ha messo su".



Probabile. Ho letto persino di critiche a Cavani. Comunque se qualcuno offrisse 80 ML per Donnarumma io lo venderei senza pensarci due volte ( tranne Juve o Inter ovviamente).


----------



## krull (27 Agosto 2017)

Oddio...penso che anche Juve Napoli Roma Inter non sarebbero troppo tranquille in caso di mancato ingresso in Champions per in anno o 2
.. .guarda la Roma...ha fallito il preliminare non ha rinforzato la squadra e ci é tornata. La squadra é forte. Dobbiamo essere ottimisti. Cresceranno altri ricavi che ci permetteranno di avere maggior respiro. Guarda solo lo stadio quanto ha prodotto in 2 partite agostane contro Craiova e Skendija. Sarei curioso anche di sapere i dati sul merchandising paragonati allo scorso anno perché ho la sensazione che stiano andando bene


----------



## Mic (27 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> [MENTION=617]Gatto[/MENTION] ti è stato detto più volte di rispettare le idee altrui. Adesso basta.





Djici ha scritto:


> Per quelli che dicono che bisogna stare tranquilli :
> 
> 1) arriviami in CL : benissimo.
> 2) non ci arriviamo
> ...



anche io la penso così, purtroppo


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Agosto 2017)

Pensiamo al campo, il ruolo del tifoso è questo


----------



## Mic (27 Agosto 2017)

Se questo signore è solo preoccuparsi è quantomeno lecito


----------



## diavolo (27 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Oddio...penso che anche Juve Napoli Roma Inter non sarebbero troppo tranquille in caso di mancato ingresso in Champions per in anno o 2
> .. .guarda la Roma...ha fallito il preliminare non ha rinforzato la squadra e ci é tornata. La squadra é forte. Dobbiamo essere ottimisti. Cresceranno altri ricavi che ci permetteranno di avere maggior respiro. Guarda solo lo stadio quanto ha prodotto in 2 partite agostane contro Craiova e Skendija. Sarei curioso anche di sapere i dati sul merchandising paragonati allo scorso anno perché ho la sensazione che stiano andando bene


L'Inda è 6 anni che non va in champions


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Agosto 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Sembrate cascare dalle nuvole... scusate, ma dove siete stati negli ultimi 2 mesi? Cosa vi aspettavate di diverso? Cosa ha detto Fassone in questa intervista che non abbiamo SEMPRE saputo? E' chiaro che la buona riuscita del progetto si basa sull'ingresso alla prossima Champions League, così come è sempre stato altrettanto chiaro che se non fossimo entrati in Champions avremmo dovuto vendere qualche pezzo forte. Adesso sembrate tutti preoccupati per la cessione di Donnarumma a 80 milioni, ripeto, OTTANTA MILIONI, quando fino a un mese fa lo volevate dar via per 15-20 milioni. E stiamo parlando di una clausola, quindi 80 milioni sull'unghia.
> 
> Bonucci, Conti, Kessie, Rodriguez, Musacchio, Biglia, Calhanoglu, Silva, Kalinic, Borini e ci facciamo smorzare l'entusiasmo perché "eeeh manca la mezz'ala", "eeeeh manca l'esterno sinistro". Ragazzi, questa è una rosa, con tutti i suoi effettivi, da SECONDO o TERZO POSTO, altro che quarto. Adesso siamo tutti presi male perché nel tridente offensivo sta giocando Borini, ma sappiamo bene tutti che quel posto spetta a Bonaventura e che un tridente Jack-Kalinic-Suso con Cutrone e Silva pronti a subentrare è un tridente di tutto rispetto. Non cambierei l'11 titolare del Milan con nessun altro di quello delle squadre che lottano per il quarto posto, in quanto siamo nettamente più forti della Roma e secondo me anche dell'Inter. Dalla Roma forse prenderei solo Strootman, nemmeno Dzeko. Dall'Inter prenderei solo Perisic, per il resto nessuno, nemmeno Icardi. Se non andiamo in Champions, dopo 240 milioni di investimento, investimento con il quale di solito ci puoi vincere il campionato, il fallimento non è della società, non è di Y.Li, di Fassone, di Mirabelli. Il fallimento è di Montella. E siccome, a dispetto di quello che si possa pensare, Montella è un gran conoscitore di calcio, io tutta questa paura di non entrare in Champions non ce l'ho.
> 
> Non voglio mancare di rispetto all'opinione di nessuno, però, veramente, vivetela con più serenità, parlate di cose di campo, non fatevi smorzare l'entusiasmo da queste chiacchiere. Abbiamo finalmente una dirigenza che ci dice TUTTO del Milan, noi quest'anno sappiamo TUTTO di Milan, non come con qualcuno in passato che si nascondeva dietro un "siamo ultracompetitivi" o un "progetto ciovani italiani! per mascherare il fatto che eravamo indebitati fino al collo e non c'avevamo una lira ed eravamo costretti ad andare a mendicare i prestiti alla Fiorentina ed a strappare giocatori dalla concorrenza del Cagliari. Fassone non ha voluto soffermarsi sulla possibilità che il Milan finisse nelle mani di Elliot, gli hanno fatto una domanda specifica su cosa potesse capitare nell'IPOTESI PIU' CATASTROFICA e lui ha detto "99% andiamo avanti con questa proprietà, poi se casca il mondo il Milan va ad Elliott che lo rivende ad altri investitori, forse anche più facoltosi ad un prezzo più accessibile sul mercato rispetto alle richieste folli di Berlusconi che ha fatto tirare indietro parecchia gente." E allora qual è il problema? Pure dovessimo finire nelle mani di Elliott, ci rivende a gente seria, oppure rimaniamo con questa proprietà e salutiamo Donnarumma, cosa che tutti volevano fare questa estate, prima del rinnovo, ad una cifra anche irrisoria. Vi prego, torniamo a parlare solo di calcio. E questo è un invito che rivolgo anche alla società. Basta rispondere alle illazioni sulla proprietà del Milan, non ce ne frega. Noi siamo tifosi e vogliamo esultare vedendo il Milan vincere e soffrire con il Milan quando le cose non andranno per il verso giusto, sul campo. Godiamoci il momento che mi sembra abbastanza roseo, al futuro ci penseremo in futuro. Chi vuol essere lieto sia, del doman non v'è certezza




diciamo che sei un "tantino" ottimista, parlando della squadra. Ad oggi abbiamo un attacco inferiore a Juve,Napoli,Inter e con la Roma ce la giochiamo. Il problema quest'anno è che noi abbiamo l'europa league mentre l'inter no, e questo è un vantaggio non da poco. La roma per me esce facile ai gironi, per cui ce la ritroviamo in europa league, per cui la nostra vera avversaria è lei, per il 4 posto.
Riguardo al nostro parco attaccanti, sinceramente io della Roma non prenderei Strootman ma Naingollan e Perotti.
Dell'inter invece solo Icardi, perché perisic si ricorda di essere un giocatore una partita si e 4 no. 
Sul discorso finanziario lasciamo stare, non è un problema attuale ma lo diventerà tra un annetto. Poi ci penseremo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Agosto 2017)

Bah, se Fassone crede di arrivare in CL con Borini titolare e Zanellato prima riserva a centrocampo...auguri. Io non mi sento per niente tranquillo. Ad oggi siamo in 5 in lotta per la CL poi mettiamoci la classica sorpresa annuale che c'e sempre da 20 anni a questa parte e la cosa si complica ancora di più contando che abbiamo una doppia competizione faticosissima.

La cosa che mi domando è: anche quando arrivassimo in CL, quale sarebbe il nostro futuro? Il business plan prevede che nel giro di 4 anni riusciamo ad arrivare alle semifinali di CL, ma l'anno prossimo nel caso ci sarebbero i fondi per acquistare quei due top per lottare per lo scudetto oppure Li rimarrà da solo? Gli investitori chi sono?
Perché di obiettivo CL io non ne voglio sentir parlare dopo quest'anno che ritengo un anno zero, perché sennò mi metto una mano sulla coscienza e accetto che siamo ormai diventati al livello di una Roma o Napoli costretti ad osservare la Juve dominare per decenni.

Spero che Fassone sappia quello che faccia e che parlino di meno e agiscano di più perché di parole al vento nell'ultimo mese ne abbiamo sentite tante ma i fatti recitano solo l'acquisto inspiegabile di Kalinic e un immobilismo assurdo in quanto avremmo potuto colmare quelle poche ma fondamentali lacune ma non lo abbiamo fatto

Ps: l'ipotesi di non arrivare in CL e di vendere uno dei nostri top nemmeno la nomino perché mi vengono i brividi solo a pensare alle perculate che ci dovremo sorbire dagli altri, sul fatto che avevano ragione loro e che passeremo nelle mani di Elliot che è si uno dei fondi di investimento migliori al mondo ma non si sa come potrebbe usarci. Spero che questo scenario resti apocalittico


----------



## Tobi (27 Agosto 2017)

ha solo chiarito una volta per tutte cosa succederebbe se il prestito non fosse pagato. I media e tifosi di squadre varie non fanno altro che dire: Se non restituite i 300 milioni ad Elliot fallite.... Fassone da persona seria ha fatto capire una volta per tutte che nella peggiore delle ipotesi il Milan passa ad un altro proprietario, non si finisce in tribunale.

Ha parlato anche di possibilità di risanare il prestito largamente in anticipo (cosa positivissima) e confermato che il Milan l'anno prossimo (avendo adesso un'ossatura importante) può "limitarsi" ad un mercato con pochi innesti


----------



## Schism75 (27 Agosto 2017)

Comunque ok la trasparenza, ok la positività, ok tutto, ma secondo me le tempistiche di quello contenuto in questa intervista era una cosa da divulgare tra qualche settimana, sono cose che instillano più dubbi che altro. E alimentano di nuovo polemiche come quella di domenica scorsa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2017)

diavolo ha scritto:


> L'Inda è 6 anni che non va in champions



Ho controllato :O 

2011/2012 , incredibile ... non pensavo così tanto .


----------



## LukeLike (27 Agosto 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> diciamo che sei un "tantino" ottimista, parlando della squadra. Ad oggi abbiamo un attacco inferiore a Juve,Napoli,Inter e con la Roma ce la giochiamo. Il problema quest'anno è che noi abbiamo l'europa league mentre l'inter no, e questo è un vantaggio non da poco. La roma per me esce facile ai gironi, per cui ce la ritroviamo in europa league, per cui la nostra vera avversaria è lei, per il 4 posto.
> Riguardo al nostro parco attaccanti, sinceramente io della Roma non prenderei Strootman ma Naingollan e Perotti.
> Dell'inter invece solo Icardi, perché perisic si ricorda di essere un giocatore una partita si e 4 no.
> Sul discorso finanziario lasciamo stare, non è un problema attuale ma lo diventerà tra un annetto. Poi ci penseremo.



Si è vero, mi sono clamorosamente dimenticato di Nainggollan, anche se, secondo me, anche noi abbiamo il nostro piccolo Nainggollan se si dimostrerà costante nel tempo e continuerà a crescere: mi riferisco a Kessie ovviamente. A me piace il nostro tridente offensivo titolare: Jack-Kalinic-Suso. Certo non è il tridente dei sogni, ma noi dobbiamo arrivare quarti, non primi. Non credo sia nettamente inferiore a quello dell'Inter, che, è vero, ha Icardi che almeno 20-25 gol li fa sempre, mentre Perisic, come hai detto tu, è dicontinuo, mentre Candreva non lo scambierei mai per Suso. Idem la Roma, ha il bomber (anche se è da vedere se Dzeko ne butterà dentro 30 anche quest'anno), mentre Perotti e Jack più o meno se la giocano, mentre Suso è nettamente superiore a Defrel. Se paragoniamo la nostra difesa con quelle di Inter e Roma il paragone diventa poi imbarazzante, a nostro favore ovviamente. Quindi io sono abbastanza confidente sulla qualificazione in Champions, ma questo poi dipende dalle valutazioni soggettive che ognuno di noi fa di quel tale giocatore o di quel tale organico.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2017)

altro che aubameyang e belotti... qui ci siamo spinti anche un po' oltre il budget previsto

male, malissimo.


----------



## Djici (27 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Stai sereno tanto fra 12 mesi siamo in Lega Pro



Ho analizzato lo scenario peggiore, non ho detto che queste scenario sta per succedere. E un rischio, non una fatalita.
Se invece per te non bisogna nemmeno immaginare che non si possa arrivare in CL fai pure.
Ma il mondo dei sogni non e quello reale eh.


----------



## krull (27 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> altro che aubameyang e belotti... qui ci siamo spinti anche un po' oltre il budget previsto
> 
> male, malissimo.



Ma ti pare? Dai gli investimenti fatti erano preventivati e coperti dal bond. Non capisco questo pessimismo


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Agosto 2017)

lavorate per prendere esterno e mezz'ala.


----------



## Casnop (28 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone intervistato in esclusiva dal Guardian. Ecco le parole dell'AD rossonero:"Sono entrato nel progetto con qualche dubbio, all'inizio. Volevo capire bene la loro visione. Poi ho iniziato a capirla. E' un progetto molto emozionante. Probabilmente siamo il club più internazionale d'Italia. Siamo contenti di essere in Europa League e per noi sarà una priorità. Ma la casa del Milan deve essere la Champions. L'obiettivo è quello di essere costantemente in Champions nei prossimi anni. L'ingresso in Champions è l'obiettivo minimo per questa stagione. Il Milan è un gigante che ha dormito per 2-3 anni. Come una Ferrari lasciata in garage. Stiamo lavorando per rimborsare il prestito ad Elliott e lo faremo molto presto. Forse all'inizio del 2018. Il livello di interesse del Milan sui 120 milioni è ovviamente alto ma non è temibile. Nel caso peggiore, Elliott diventerà proprietario del Milan ad ottobre del prossimo anno. Ma questo è solo l'ipotesi peggiore. Ed il futuro del Milan non è nella nebbia. Al 99% andremo avanti con Yonghong Li. Ma nel peggiore dei casi, come detto, c'è Elliott che potrebbe mantenere il Milan e poi rivenderlo. Per la qualificazione alla Champions ho un piano A ed un piano B. Se non ci qualificheremo le spese per il prossimo mercato non potranno essere alto e potremmo vendere uno dei nostri migliori elementi. Ma anche se non entreremo in Champions il club è protetto. Per quest'anno e per l'anno prossimo abbiamo messo in conto perdite più alte. L'acquisto del Milan è stato il più costoso della storia del calcio, dopo quello per il Manchester. La speranza è che nel giro di 2-3 anni massimo il club valga il doppio rispetto a quanto è stato pagato. All'inizio i tifosi si chiedessero chi fossero questi ragazzi cinesi, ma ora conoscono tutti. A Crotone molti tifosi del Milan hanno voluto fare foto con Han Li. Yonghong Li non è venuto qui per fare delle speculazioni. E' arrivato per rendere il club nuovamente competitivo. E sta investendo i suoi soldi. Con Mirabelli abbiamo deciso di fare una grande rivoluzione della rosa in questa stagione. L'anno prossimo saremo in grado di cambiare 2 o 3 giocatori che magari non hanno reso secondo le aspettative. Questo secondo noi è un rischio calcolato".


Le dichiarazioni di Fassone non devono stupire o allarmare. Da buon manager, e rispondendo alle legittime sollecitazioni del suo interlocutore, si è spinto a delineare uno scenario estremo, quello che si verificherebbe se si determinassero contemporaneamente tutti i fattori sfavorevoli di andamento della gestione economica e finanziaria del club nei prossimi quattordici mesi, e non avessero effetto simultaneamente tutti gli strumenti prevedibili per attenuarne gli effetti, o porvi rimedio, o modificarne il corso. Uno scenario definibile come catastrofico, suggestivo alle orecchie del suo uditore, o dei suoi lettori, ma che non cessa per ciò stesso di essere sommamente improbabile. Lo spauracchio Elliott, che tanto suggestiona il pubblico, ad esempio, con buona probabilità verrà rimosso tra qualche mese, come annunciato da Fassone, attraverso una rinegoziazione del debito con Elliott o altro istituto finanziario, tramite un nuovo impegno che preveda l'allungamento dei tempi di rimborso del prestito ed il pagamento di tassi di interesse, o la rimodulazione della garanzia pignoratizia per liberare quote di patrimonio dal vincolo. Dobbiamo ricordare la urgenza ed eccezionalità del prestito ponte concesso da Elliott nella drammatica ristrettezza dei tempi seguita al mancato closing, il secondo, il 3 marzo scorso, con contenuti tempi di istruttoria della pratica, esaurita con una certa sommarieta', che ha inevitabilmente accresciuto il rischio finanziario del creditore, tradotto infine in un più alto tasso di interesse. Ora, il compimento della operazione di acquisizione del club, e i primi effetti dei corposi investimenti effettuati, hanno già determinato una ripatrimonializzazione consistente del club e l'inversione del ciclo economico, riducendo nei fatti il livello di rischio finanziario, che può essere ora coperto da tassi di interesse più bassi e più ampi tempi di rimborso del capitale prestato. Quanto alla paventata cessione di giocatori nella estrema ipotesi di mancata qualificazione del club, essa deve considerarsi l'effetto inevitabile ed automatico del meccanismo connesso ai mancati targets previsti dal futuro voluntary agreement con UEFA, non la scelta indefettibile del management, che ad essa potrà ovviare con una più ampia capitalizzazione del club, resa possibile dalla programmata collocazione del capitale in una Borsa asiatica, ipotesi che Fassone stesso, più volte, ha indicato quale scenario naturale di un certo corso imprenditoriale del nostro club. Quel raddoppio di valore del capitale, cui allude il nostro AD, che non coincide con la evoluzione del fatturato, essendo un valore finanziario e non economico, è da annettere proprio a questo fondamentale passaggio, che servirà a consolidare il patrimonio, ed apportarvi flussi di cassa pronti per ulteriori investimenti, tra cui, essenziale per chi scrive, quello relativo al nuovo stadio di proprietà, che costituirà punto di partenza di uno sviluppo stabile ed autofinanziato. Vediamo, il viaggio è appena iniziato.


----------



## zlatan (28 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi io non sono preoccupato. Ha ufficializzato quello che noi sapevamo già, cioè se non arriviamo in Champions, sarà un disastro.
E noi quest'anno ce la giochiamo con la Roma per il quarto posto, in più ce la giochiamo anche in Europa League, le possibilità ci sono eccome. Se poi non succederà, Gigio tanto champions o no è già venduto (la clausola il Real o il PSG, visti i prezzi di quest'anno,la pagano in un minuto), quindi i soldi li recuperiamo da lui. Certo mi viene da dire, se nn arriviamo in champions e dobbiamo vendere un top, vuol dire indebolirsi e non entrarci neanche l'anno successivo, ma adesso nn pensiamoci e lottiamo tutti insieme per questo traguardo...


----------



## cris (28 Agosto 2017)

Il punto è che senza nessun ulteriore innesto, il 4° posto non è per niente scontato. Qualche calcolo qui, nel caso in cui nn ci siano piu entrate dal punto di vista tecnico, è stato fatto male.


----------



## krull (28 Agosto 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Le dichiarazioni di Fassone non devono stupire o allarmare. Da buon manager, e rispondendo alle legittime sollecitazioni del suo interlocutore, si è spinto a delineare uno scenario estremo, quello che si verificherebbe se si determinassero contemporaneamente tutti i fattori sfavorevoli di andamento della gestione economica e finanziaria del club nei prossimi quattordici mesi, e non avessero effetto simultaneamente tutti gli strumenti prevedibili per attenuarne gli effetti, o porvi rimedio, o modificarne il corso. Uno scenario definibile come catastrofico, suggestivo alle orecchie del suo uditore, o dei suoi lettori, ma che non cessa per ciò stesso di essere sommamente improbabile. Lo spauracchio Elliott, che tanto suggestiona il pubblico, ad esempio, con buona probabilità verrà rimosso tra qualche mese, come annunciato da Fassone, attraverso una rinegoziazione del debito con Elliott o altro istituto finanziario, tramite un nuovo impegno che preveda l'allungamento dei tempi di rimborso del prestito ed il pagamento di tassi di interesse, o la rimodulazione della garanzia pignoratizia per liberare quote di patrimonio dal vincolo. Dobbiamo ricordare la urgenza ed eccezionalità del prestito ponte concesso da Elliott nella drammatica ristrettezza dei tempi seguita al mancato closing, il secondo, il 3 marzo scorso, con contenuti tempi di istruttoria della pratica, esaurita con una certa sommarieta', che ha inevitabilmente accresciuto il rischio finanziario del creditore, tradotto infine in un più alto tasso di interesse. Ora, il compimento della operazione di acquisizione del club, e i primi effetti dei corposi investimenti effettuati, hanno già determinato una ripatrimonializzazione consistente del club e l'inversione del ciclo economico, riducendo nei fatti il livello di rischio finanziario, che può essere ora coperto da tassi di interesse più bassi e più ampi tempi di rimborso del capitale prestato. Quanto alla paventata cessione di giocatori nella estrema ipotesi di mancata qualificazione del club, essa deve considerarsi l'effetto inevitabile ed automatico del meccanismo connesso ai mancati targets previsti dal futuro voluntary agreement con UEFA, non la scelta indefettibile del management, che ad essa potrà ovviare con una più ampia capitalizzazione del club, resa possibile dalla programmata collocazione del capitale in una Borsa asiatica, ipotesi che Fassone stesso, più volte, ha indicato quale scenario naturale di un certo corso imprenditoriale del nostro club. Quel raddoppio di valore del capitale, cui allude il nostro AD, che non coincide con la evoluzione del fatturato, essendo un valore finanziario e non economico, è da annettere proprio a questo fondamentale passaggio, che servirà a consolidare il patrimonio, ed apportarvi flussi di cassa pronti per ulteriori investimenti, tra cui, essenziale per chi scrive, quello relativo al nuovo stadio di proprietà, che costituirà punto di partenza di uno sviluppo stabile ed autofinanziato. Vediamo, il viaggio è appena iniziato.



Fassone però non ha parlato di rinegoziazione o di rifinanziamento del debito. Ha parlato di estinzione. Il che mi sembra molto più positivo...o ho capito male?


----------



## Casnop (28 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Fassone però non ha parlato di rinegoziazione o di rifinanziamento del debito. Ha parlato di estinzione. Il che mi sembra molto più positivo...o ho capito male?


Ha parlato di chiusura della posizione con Elliott, si.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ma ti pare? Dai gli investimenti fatti erano preventivati e coperti dal bond. Non capisco questo pessimismo



parlo esclusivamente del mercato ovviamente 
penso che il budget fosse un po' meno di quello speso, e che l'extra budget ci sia già stato


----------



## -Lionard- (28 Agosto 2017)

Personalmente non sono preoccupato del debito contratto con Eliott o della possibilità di ripagarlo né del rischio di perdere un campione (ma ne abbiamo in rosa?) per il mancato ingresso in Champions. Per come è strutturata questa operazione finanziaria di acquisto e sviluppo del club fa parte del gioco. 

Quello che invece mi preoccupa e che ritengo rappresenterà il vero ago della bilancia per capire il futuro di questa gloriosa società è il prossimo calciomercato estivo in caso di qualificazione diretta alla Champions. Fassone fa capire che i proventi assicurati dalla partecipazione alla più importante competizione europea sarebbero investiti in sede di campagna acquisti ma considerate le cifre che attualmente girano sul mercato temo che questo "sforzo" non sarebbe sufficiente. Come giustamente hanno sottolineato altri utenti, è necessario capire se proprietà e management pensano ad un Milan modello Arsenal che, con l'eccezione di quest'anno, partecipa ogni stagione alla Champions per uscire poi puntualmente agli ottavi oppure un Milan che partecipa alla Champions per provare a vincerla. Se, come spero, è vera la seconda ipotesi, è altrettanto necessario essere consci che per i primi 3 anni siano fondamentali investimenti a fondo perduto che vadano oltre le possibilità offerte dal fatturato. Altrimenti il rischio è di fare la fine della Roma, di diventare la classica bella realtà "vorrei ma non posso".


----------



## Casnop (28 Agosto 2017)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Personalmente non sono preoccupato del debito contratto con Eliott o della possibilità di ripagarlo né del rischio di perdere un campione (ma ne abbiamo in rosa?) per il mancato ingresso in Champions. Per come è strutturata questa operazione finanziaria di acquisto e sviluppo del club fa parte del gioco.
> 
> Quello che invece mi preoccupa e che ritengo rappresenterà il vero ago della bilancia per capire il futuro di questa gloriosa società è il prossimo calciomercato estivo in caso di qualificazione diretta alla Champions. Fassone fa capire che i proventi assicurati dalla partecipazione alla più importante competizione europea sarebbero investiti in sede di campagna acquisti ma considerate le cifre che attualmente girano sul mercato temo che questo "sforzo" non sarebbe sufficiente. Come giustamente hanno sottolineato altri utenti, è necessario capire se proprietà e management pensano ad un Milan modello Arsenal che, con l'eccezione di quest'anno, partecipa ogni stagione alla Champions per uscire poi puntualmente agli ottavi oppure un Milan che partecipa alla Champions per provare a vincerla. Se, come spero, è vera la seconda ipotesi, è altrettanto necessario essere consci che per i primi 3 anni siano fondamentali investimenti a fondo perduto che vadano oltre le possibilità offerte dal fatturato. Altrimenti il rischio è di fare la fine della Roma, di diventare la classica bella realtà "vorrei ma non posso".


Non devono esserci dubbi su questo. Il finanziamento in conto capitale, tramite cessione nominativa o collocamento diretto in borsa titoli di quote non di controllo del capitale del club, annunciato sin dalla prima conferenza stampa da Fassone, costituirà momento saliente della gestione ordinaria del club per i prossimi tre anni almeno. Non avrebbe avuto senso, altrimenti, la acquisizione della quota del 99,93 per cento del capitale. Gli investimenti massicci programmati dall'azionista, mirati alla inversione del ciclo economico ed alla migliore patrimonializzazione del club, hanno lo scopo di ricapitalizzare il club senza perderne il controllo. Fassone, nella sua intervista, e con l'aria consueta di chi non racconta frottole, ha parlato di progetto dei signori di Hong Kong di ricapitalizzare a più del doppio del valore di acquisto entro due anni. Potrebbero avere successo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> parlo esclusivamente del mercato ovviamente
> penso che il budget fosse un po' meno di quello speso, e che l'extra budget ci sia già stato


Fassone, dopo l'acquisto di Biglia -l'ultimo prima dell'arrivo di Kalinic-, disse che ci sarebbe stata ancora una fetta importante di budget; eppure, di quella fetta importante è stato speso quanto? Dieci milioni per Kalinic?


----------



## neoxes (28 Agosto 2017)

Probabilmente si sono lasciati un margine economico per Gennaio, per eventuali correzioni e/o innesti.

Proveranno a fare il girone d'andata ed il girone di EL con questa rosa e poi, in base agli obbiettivi raggiungibili agiranno di conseguenza sul mercato. Tattica rischiosa, ma evidentemente si saranno fati i loro conti.


----------



## Djici (28 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fassone, dopo l'acquisto di Biglia -l'ultimo prima dell'arrivo di Kalinic-, disse che ci sarebbe stata ancora una fetta importante di budget; eppure, di quella fetta importante è stato speso quanto? Dieci milioni per Kalinic?


Siamo più di uno ad averlo fatto notare ma le uniche risposte erano che siamo viziati e vedove di Galliani.
Aveva detto o un top o repartire i soldi su 3 giocatori.
E ora si andare a prendere esterno e mezzala oppure 2 esterni.
Sono sicuro che lo faranno. Mirabelli non è Galliani. Lo sa che abbiamo ancora voragini nella rosa.


----------



## neoxes (28 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Siamo più di uno ad averlo fatto notare ma le uniche risposte erano che siamo viziati e vedove di Galliani.
> Aveva detto o un top o repartire i soldi su 3 giocatori.
> E ora si andare a prendere esterno e mezzala oppure 2 esterni.
> Sono sicuro che lo faranno. Mirabelli non è Galliani. Lo sa che abbiamo ancora voragini nella rosa.



Sì, ma non è Mirabelli che decide. Ultimamente l'ho visto parecchio nervoso, basta guardare la presentazione di Kalinic. Mi sembra insoddisfatto.


----------



## Djici (28 Agosto 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Sì, ma non è Mirabelli che decide. Ultimamente l'ho visto parecchio nervoso, basta guardare la presentazione di Kalinic. Mi sembra insoddisfatto.



Non decide lui se mettere nuovi soldo ma lui il budget iniziale lo conosceva. Quindi ha fatto le sue valutazioni tenendone conto.
Non posso credere che abbia deciso di lasciarci così. 
O allora il budget e diminuito e pure lui e rimasto come un povero co... e in quel caso non avrebbe colpe.


----------



## neoxes (28 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non decide lui se mettere nuovi soldo ma lui il budget iniziale lo conosceva. Quindi ha fatto le sue valutazioni tenendone conto.
> Non posso credere che abbia deciso di lasciarci così.
> O allora il budget e diminuito e pure lui e rimasto come un povero co... e in quel caso non avrebbe colpe.



Se il bond di Agosto non è stato emesso (e non lo so sinceramente), allora il budget è terminato. Avevamo 55M e ne abbiamo spesi 54 mi pare, al netto delle entrate.


----------



## z-Traxx (28 Agosto 2017)

Abbiamo finito di fare le marchette a Raiola e ora per far una marchetta a Mendes ci ritroviamo con un attacco indecente, quanto bastava un Aubameyang per mettere a posto FINALMENTE dopo anni un reparto che per anni è stato e continua a essere PENOSO, facciamo paura e solletico alle mosche.


----------



## krull (28 Agosto 2017)

z-Traxx ha scritto:


> Abbiamo finito di fare le marchette a Raiola e ora per far una marchetta a Mendes ci ritroviamo con un attacco indecente, quanto bastava un Aubameyang per mettere a posto FINALMENTE dopo anni un reparto che per anni è stato e continua a essere PENOSO, facciamo paura e solletico alle mosche.



L' unico modo per prendere Pierre era evitare l' investimento su Silva e Kalinic e tenere magari uno tra Lapadula e Bacca, penso che Cutrone non fosse preventivato...Però concordo...anche io avrei fatto così...


----------



## Djici (28 Agosto 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Se il bond di Agosto non è stato emesso (e non lo so sinceramente), allora il budget è terminato. Avevamo 55M e ne abbiamo spesi 54 mi pare, al netto delle entrate.



Fosse vero al posto di Mirabelli sarei infuriato


----------



## -Lionard- (28 Agosto 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Non devono esserci dubbi su questo. Il finanziamento in conto capitale, tramite cessione nominativa o collocamento diretto in borsa titoli di quote non di controllo del capitale del club, annunciato sin dalla prima conferenza stampa da Fassone, costituirà momento saliente della gestione ordinaria del club per i prossimi tre anni almeno. Non avrebbe avuto senso, altrimenti, la acquisizione della quota del 99,93 per cento del capitale. Gli investimenti massicci programmati dall'azionista, mirati alla inversione del ciclo economico ed alla migliore patrimonializzazione del club, hanno lo scopo di ricapitalizzare il club senza perderne il controllo. Fassone, nella sua intervista, e con l'aria consueta di chi non racconta frottole, ha parlato di progetto dei signori di Hong Kong di ricapitalizzare a più del doppio del valore di acquisto entro due anni. Potrebbero avere successo.


Caro Casnop è sempre un piacere leggerti e ti ringrazio per la tua risposta articolata. Purtroppo consentimi di essere ancora dubbioso su alcuni aspetti del progetto della nuova proprietà proprio in virtù dell'assenza di un investitore forte alle spalle. Mi sembra evidente che Fassone indichi la strada dell'autofinanziamento che è certamente prospettiva lodevole ma anche segnata da difficoltà non indifferenti. Spesso si citano i casi di successo di Bayern e Juventus dimenticando però di aggiungere che queste società potevano contare, sin dalla fase iniziale della loro opera di rilancio, su uno stadio privato e nel caso dei bavaresi sulla miglior generazione di talenti della storia recente del calcio tedesco. E' chiaro che se ti trovi in casa giocatori come Lahm, Schweinsteiger, Kroos, Alaba e Muller puoi dirottare i tuoi investimenti su campioni in grado di fare la differenza (vedi Robben e Lewandoski) mentre quest'estate la nuova proprietà è stata costretta ad investire cifre rilevanti per ricostruire da zero l'intera rosa. 

La quotazione in Borsa è una delle strade percorribili, anche se al momento sembra lontana, ma quello che mi preme più capire le vere intenzioni di chi ci ha acquistato. Fassone sostiene che il Milan è una gigante dormiente da 3 anni ma si sbaglia. Il Milan in Europa dorme da circa dieci anni, con la sola eccezione della stagione 2011/2012 in cui uscimmo a testa altissima ai quarti contro il Barca di Guardiola. Per il resto ricordo (con orrore) 4 gol dallo United, la sconfitta in casa contro il Tottenham di Crouch, la sconfitta in casa contro il temibile Lugano, l'eliminazione per mano del Werder Brema nell'Europa League 2009 etc... Per evitare il ripetersi di simile mediocri performance su scala europea sarà necessario mettere mano al portafoglio anche il prossimo anno. Nessuno chiede di arrivare subito fino in fondo ma di presentarsi con una squadra all'altezza del compito questo sì.


----------



## Gatto (28 Agosto 2017)

Ho da fare un paio di domande a tutti coloro i quali hanno interpretato le parole di Fassone sugli investitori del Milan in senso negativo. Pensate che se questi investitori ci fossero il nostro AD lo dichiarerebbe ai quattro venti con le restrizioni agli investimenti cinesi all' estero ancora in atto? Lu Bo direttore generale di Haixa siede nel nostro consiglio di amministrazione perche' e' un perditempo che non ha niente altro da fare?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Siamo più di uno ad averlo fatto notare ma le uniche risposte erano che siamo viziati e vedove di Galliani.
> Aveva detto o un top o repartire i soldi su 3 giocatori.
> E ora si andare a prendere esterno e mezzala oppure 2 esterni.
> Sono sicuro che lo faranno. *Mirabelli non è Galliani. Lo sa che abbiamo ancora voragini nella rosa*.


Hanno dimostrato una lucidità disarmante nell'individuare le lacune della rosa: per dire, io sarei intervenuto soltanto sul centrale di difesa e sul terzino sinistro, ma loro hanno strafatto col terzino destro; si è preso un regista come Biglia e una mezzala potente come Kessiè; Kalinic/Silva come coppia di nove e Borini -ci auguriamo!- come panchina, oltre a Calhanoglu che, a dispetto delle ultime deludenti uscite, dovrebbe agire da mezzala sinistra.
Bene, alla luce di tutto ciò io stento a credere che non vedano la lacuna in mezzo al campo e la lacuna sull'out offensivo di sinistra.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (28 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Hanno dimostrato una lucidità disarmante nell'individuare le lacune della rosa: per dire, io sarei intervenuto soltanto sul centrale di difesa e sul terzino sinistro, ma loro hanno strafatto col terzino destro; si è preso un regista come Biglia e una mezzala potente come Kessiè; Kalinic/Silva come coppia di nove e Borini -ci auguriamo!- come panchina, oltre a Calhanoglu che, a dispetto delle ultime deludenti uscite, dovrebbe agire da mezzala sinistra.
> Bene, alla luce di tutto ciò io stento a credere che non vedano la lacuna in mezzo al campo e la lacuna sull'out offensivo di sinistra.



Sicuramente l'hanno vista, ma se è finito il budget c'è poco da fare se non esce qualche esubero per fare cassa.
Al massimo se capita una botta di fortuna un prestito con riscatto, ma di ali sinistre prendibili e forti non ne vedo molte.
Se deve arrivare un Giaccherini tanto vale rimanere con Bonaventura riadattato esterno alto.


----------



## krull (28 Agosto 2017)

Ma come si può anche solo immaginare che il debito con Elliott venga estinto entro fine/anno massimo inizio 2019 come confermato da Fassone nel CDA odierno senza l'intervento di un investitore importante? Io faccio fatica a non essere sollevato da queste dichiarazioni di Fassone. Speriamo non siano dichiarazioni come quelle sullo sponsor ma se lo ha ribadito al CDA tendo a credere che abbiano cose concrete in mano


----------



## Casnop (28 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ma come si può anche solo immaginare che il debito con Elliott venga estinto entro fine/anno massimo inizio 2019 come confermato da Fassone nel CDA odierno senza l'intervento di un investitore importante? Io faccio fatica a non essere sollevato da queste dichiarazioni di Fassone. Speriamo non siano dichiarazioni come quelle sullo sponsor ma se lo ha ribadito al CDA tendo a credere che abbiano cose concrete in mano


Se fossi in Fassone mi farei supportare dall'ignoto investitore per ricapitalizzare il club con iniezioni di liquidità in conto capitale, e non per estinguere debiti che possono essere rifinanziati a migliori condizioni, riducendone l'incidenza sullo stato patrimoniale. Il Milan ha bisogno di liquidità per investimenti, o per migliorare la sua consistenza patrimoniale per farsi più e meglio finanziare per nuovi investimenti e nuovo sviluppo. Espandere i ricavi riduce proporzionalmente l'incidenza dei costi fissi, in primis quelli finanziari, sì da ridurne o estinguerne di fatto la rilevanza.


----------

